# Rotscocks Journey to the Stage-Leeds U80's



## Rotsocks

Hello all.

Did a journal detailing my Summer Diet on here last year so having started dieting for the Leeds UKBFF 3 weeks ago thought I would get another journal going on here in case anybody who followed my other one was interested in following.

Decided after last years diet that I was going to compete this year so really pushed the macros and training over the winter.

Dieted down from 90kg to 80kg last year and finished at 100kg following rebound and growing phases.

Training is 3 days per week. Push/Pull/Legs and current macros 300p/350c/50f with fasted cardio @30min 4 times per week.

Started dieting at 97kg and will be around 94kg at weiigh in tomorrow.

Will update with progress pics every 4 weeks and try and keep the journal updated with taining,diet and progress.

Now for a few pics.

1st set from start of diet last year @90kg

2nd set from end of diet 12wks later @80kg

3rd set from end of growning phase @100kg

Thanks for reading Andy

4 weeks in progress pics-Page 3

8 weeks in progress pics-Page 10

12 weeks in progress pics-Page 13


----------



## Keeks

Hia. Looking forward to reading your journal. Good luck with prep and I'll be seeing you in 14 short weeks!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rotsocks said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Did a journal detailing my Summer Diet on here last year so having started dieting for the Leeds UKBFF 3 weeks ago thought I would get another journal going on here in case anybody who followed my other one was interested in following.
> 
> Decided after last years diet that I was going to compete this year so really pushed the macros and training over the winter.
> 
> Dieted down from 90kg to 80kg last year and finished at 100kg following rebound and growing phases.
> 
> Training is 3 days per week. Push/Pull/Legs and current macros 300p/350c/50f with fasted cardio @30min 4 times per week.
> 
> Started dieting at 97kg and will be around 94kg at weiigh in tomorrow.
> 
> Will update with progress pics every 4 weeks and try and keep the journal updated with taining,diet and progress.
> 
> Now for a few pics.
> 
> 1st set from start of diet last year @90kg
> 
> 2nd set from end of diet 12wks later @80kg
> 
> 3rd set from end of growning phase @100kg
> 
> Thanks for reading Andy


where you been mate? Good luck. Subbed.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Hia. Looking forward to reading your journal. Good luck with prep and I'll be seeing you in 14 short weeks!!!


Hello again Keeks and remember we are not counting that last week so its only 13


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> where you been mate? Good luck. Subbed.


Hello there Chilli and thanks.

Eating and Training mostly


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Hello again Keeks and remember we are not counting that last week so its only 13


Ha ha, only I'll just have to make sure I don't turn up at Leeds a week early!


----------



## leeds_01

will follow this with interest - looking good mate!


----------



## Rotsocks

leeds_01 said:


> will follow this with interest - looking good mate!


Cheers Pal.

Are you competing this year?


----------



## Rotsocks

Pull session done this morning as follows:-

Back

Rack Dead Lifts

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

8 x 140kg

12 x 220kg-Working Set

8 x 220kg-Working Set

Single Arm DB Row

12 x 40kg

15 x 80kg-Working Set

12 x 80kg-Working Set

Mc Pulldowns

15 x 1/2 stack

15 x 3/4-Working Set

12 x 3/4-Working Set

Straight Arm Pulldowns

20 x 1/2 Stack

18 x 1/2 Stack

Rear Delts

Mc Bent Over Laterals

15 x 10kg

15 x 15kg-Working Set

15 x 15,15 x 10,15 x 5 Drop Set

Traps

Shrugs

25 x 40kg

30 x 70kg-Working Set

25 x 70kg-Working Set

Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

20 x 15kg

18 x 30kg-Working Set

15 x 30kg-Working Set

Cable Curls

20 x 1/2 Stack

20 x 3/4 Stack-Working Set

18 x 3/4 Stack-Working Set

15 x 3/4 Stack-Working Set

Have had to train Fri,Sat and Sun this week as can only get to gym on Wed next week and its the

first time I have done 3 sessions on the trot in years and felt it.

Could hardly breath after each set of DB Rows and was completely drained at the end of the session and so ready for a couple of days recovery now.


----------



## RACK

Will be following mate, see you in Leeds although be back stage this year


----------



## liam0810

Good luck pal, I followed yours last year until the sad passing of your dad. You were in great shape do you'll get on stage easily


----------



## Rotsocks

RACK said:


> Will be following mate, see you in Leeds although be back stage this year


Nice to see you in here Pal and looking forward to meeting up again.

You should be on straight after me so i will have to nip back into the audience quickly to cheer you on


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Good luck pal, I followed yours last year until the sad passing of your dad. You were in great shape do you'll get on stage easily


Nice of you to remember about my dad pal and thanks for the comments.

I started dieting at just over a stone heavier than last year so another 5 weeks dieting on top of last years 12 along with some water minipulation in the last week should see me around the 80kg mark in decent nic.

This is my 4th week so will pop some progress pics up at the weekend.


----------



## xpower

Looking great in the second set & monstrous in the 3rd (in a good way)

How tall are you?


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Nice of you to remember about my dad pal and thanks for the comments.
> 
> I started dieting at just over a stone heavier than last year so another 5 weeks dieting on top of last years 12 along with some water minipulation in the last week should see me around the 80kg mark in decent nic.
> 
> This is my 4th week so will pop some progress pics up at the weekend.


You look a lot bigger than what you say your weight is mate, how tall are you? I'll be at the Leeds show as Rack is competing and so is the bloke who runs my gym, so will hopefully see you there.

So whats your diet gonna be like? You using PED's?


----------



## Rotsocks

xpower said:


> Looking great in the second set & monstrous in the 3rd (in a good way)
> 
> How tall are you?


Cheers Bud.

5' 5"


----------



## xpower

Rotsocks said:


> Cheers Bud.
> 
> 5' 5"


 Your a monster IMO

Hold muscle well & in a pleasing manner


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> You look a lot bigger than what you say your weight is mate, how tall are you? I'll be at the Leeds show as Rack is competing and so is the bloke who runs my gym, so will hopefully see you there.
> 
> So whats your diet gonna be like? You using PED's?


I am a short **** mate 5' 5".

Offseason diet was 400p/400c/100f

Started Diet at 300p/300c/50f but increased carbs by 50 per day last week as dropped 4lb the week before.

Would rather not discuss PED's on a public forum(pm is fine) but nothing exotic.

Will be good to meet at the show pal.

Had a quick flick through your journal and you look great:thumb:


----------



## Marshan

Very impressive mate...first post and pics of yrs Ive seen but well impressed, best of luck!!


----------



## Rotsocks

xpower said:


> Your a monster IMO
> 
> Hold muscle well & in a pleasing manner


Thanks again pal.

Have tried to bring my legs,chest and lat width up over the winter so will be good to get the fat off and see whats underneath.

I seem to hold onto the muscle ok its getting rid of the fat that's the hard bit.

I am trying to do the minimum amount possible to drop the 2lb a week I need to but I know at some point I am going to end up doing 2 hours of cardio a day.:eek:


----------



## Rotsocks

mixerD1 said:


> Very impressive mate...first post and pics of yrs Ive seen but well impressed, best of luck!!


Cheers Mixer.


----------



## xpower

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks again pal.
> 
> Have tried to bring my legs,chest and lat width up over the winter so will be good to get the fat off and see whats underneath.
> 
> I seem to hold onto the muscle ok its getting rid of the fat that's the hard bit.
> 
> I am trying to do the minimum amount possible to drop the 2lb a week I need to but I know at some point I am going to end up doing 2 hours of cardio a day.:eek:


 Feck do I hate cardio lol


----------



## Rotsocks

xpower said:


> Feck do I hate cardio lol


I had not done any for 11 months since the end of last diet and actually enjoying it atm.

Good to start feeling fitter again along with some fresh air in a morning.

I won't be saying that later on in the diet once the legs start getting heavy though


----------



## GoHeavy

Can i ask when the leeds show is mate? Id like to hook up with liam and the lads to cheer all on?!


----------



## massmansteve

Hi buddy, wondered where you been. Looks like you enjoyed your holiday - good carb feed lol

looking good , good luck mate. Just starting another journal now as i plan to complete later in the year too


----------



## Rotsocks

GoHeavy said:


> Can i ask when the leeds show is mate? Id like to hook up with liam and the lads to cheer all on?!


Sure its at Leeds Town Hall on the 23rd September.

Its a great venue and one of the best qualifiers.


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Hi buddy, wondered where you been. Looks like you enjoyed your holiday - good carb feed lol
> 
> looking good , good luck mate. Just starting another journal now as i plan to complete later in the year too


Mate had a fantastic holiday.

2 weeks of 5* all inclusive and recon I did at least 10k calories every day and came home 20lbs heavier then have managed another 20lbs on over the winter.

Yes just seen your journal and will be following. Good luck with the prep.


----------



## liam0810

10k cals per day?! Jesus that's some eating! Where were you on hol bud?


----------



## massmansteve

It's easily done Liam when you been starving on a diet for 20+ weeks, plus all inclusive , everything prepared for you.. cake, icecream, crossants,chips, bugers and thats just breakfast LOL


----------



## liam0810

massmansteve said:


> It's easily done Liam when you been starving on a diet for 20+ weeks, plus all inclusive , everything prepared for you.. cake, icecream, crossants,chips, bugers and thats just breakfast LOL


You know what mate I know that's true. I've only been doing 12 weeks cut and am starving constantly. Not had a cheat day for 4 weeks and when I did I must of put away 10k cals and was still hungry. Doing it every day for 2 weeks though is some going


----------



## greekgod

im following yr journal bro... wish u the best for sept...


----------



## massmansteve

Thats a point mate, for 2 weeks id reach a point where id get bored of eating so much haha


----------



## liam0810

massmansteve said:


> Thats a point mate, for 2 weeks id reach a point where id get bored of eating so much haha


Would it probably be the 13th day? Ha ha


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> 10k cals per day?! Jesus that's some eating! Where were you on hol bud?


Royal Holiday Palace-Lara Beach-Turkey 24hr all inclusive and 5 a la carte restaurants.

Made a pig of myself:thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> It's easily done Liam when you been starving on a diet for 20+ weeks, plus all inclusive , everything prepared for you.. cake, icecream, crossants,chips, bugers and thats just breakfast LOL


LOL to right Steve.

Was having 2 breakfasts the first week


----------



## Rotsocks

greekgod said:


> im following yr journal bro... wish u the best for sept...


Thanks pal.

Good to have you following.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did legs earlier.

Squats-Narrow Stance

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

16 x 180kg-Working Set

14 x 180kg-Working Set

Hack Squats

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

15 x 140kg-Working Set

12 x 140kg-Working Set

Leg Press

30 x 200kg-Working Set

25 x 200kg-Working Set

Leg Extentions

Half Stack x 20

Half Stack x 18

Lunges

2 x 30steps with 20kg Kettles

Lying Leg Curls

20 x 25kg

20 x 35kg

20 x 45kg-Working Sets

18 x 45kg-Working Sets

Seated Leg Curl

20 x 3/4 stack

20 x stack-Working Set

18 x stack-Working Set

Standing Calf Raise

25 x 90kg

30 x 90kg-Working Set

25 x 90kg-Working Set

Seated Calf Raise

30 x 80kg-Working Set

25 x 80kg-Working Set

Standing Leg Curl

20 x 1/2 stack-Working Set

18 x 1/2 stack-Working Set

Good session and legs nicely pumped


----------



## Rotsocks

Managed to get to the gym for an hour this afternoon so did chest,shoulders and tri's

Just logged working sets

Chest

Incline Smith Mc Press

10 x 140kg

8 x 140kg/10 x 100kg/15 x 60kg-Drop Set

Flat Smith Press

10 x 140kg

8 x 140kg/10 x 100kg/15 x 60kg-Drop Set15 x 36kg

DB Fly's

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

Cable Fly's

20 x Half Stack

18 x Half Stack

Shoulders

Smith Mc OH Press

15 x 100kg

12 x 100kg,12 x 80kg,15 x 60kg Drop Set

DB Side Laterals

20 x 20kg-Working Set

15 x 20,12 x 15,15 x 10 Drop Set

Triceps

Behind Neck Tricep Mc

20 x Stack +10kg-Working Set

18 x Stack +10kg-Working Set

Press Downs

20 x Stack

18 x Stack

5mins abbs

Great workout and felt really good.

Gym was quiet so able to blast through workout.

Only 1lb down at mid week weigh in so will probably see a 2lb drop this week.

Started having planned cheat meals from 4wks during last years diet but going to leave them until diet starts getting tough this year.

Will get some pics after sunday weigh in after 4 weeks dieting


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck for the qualifiers in September mate, subbed


----------



## Rotsocks

Cheers Pal.

Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## yannyboy

You said you was 100kg in a couple of the pics, is that as heavy as you go off season?


----------



## Rotsocks

yannyboy said:


> You said you was 100kg in a couple of the pics, is that as heavy as you go off season?


No not normally mate as 100kg at my height is uncomfortable.

Heavy breathing,clothes did'nt fit even putting shoes on was difficult

But with wanting to compete this year I pushed the calories all the way through the winter to gain as much mass as possible.

Seems to have worked as at 4wks in i am about a stone heaver in similar condition compared to last year.


----------



## Rotsocks

2lb loss for the week despite plastering a bathroom yesterday(which i recon was the equivilent of a couple of good cardio sessions) so looks like thinks are slowing down.

Will drop out the carbs i put back in week 2 and add in extra cardio based to mid week weigh in.

So that a total loss of 12lbs in the 1st 4 week so just under 92kg this morning.

Need to keep the weight coming off to make the 80kg but also considering doing a local show in 11 weeks time to get some experience of being on stage.

Off to train back when gym opens at 10.

Took a few update pics this morning.

Some of the bloat has gone and starting to get a few lines.

Looking to drop at least another 10lbs over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Ash1981

Good luck mate, I followed your journal last time albeit in the background

You also answered a few pm's from me

You seem to do very high reps, how

come bud?


----------



## Rotsocks

Thanks Ash.

Few reasons for the high reps.

Like to get a good pump in the muscle I am training.

Seems to work for me and if going lower reps would have to increase the weight so concerns regarding injuries.


----------



## yannyboy

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks Ash.
> 
> Few reasons for the high reps.
> 
> Like to get a good pump in the muscle I am training.
> 
> Seems to work for me and if going lower reps would have to increase the weight so concerns regarding injuries.


Exactly how I'm training now, higher reps, shorter rests

Signs I'm getting old, lol


----------



## Ash1981

Yea for me being so [email protected] hard to gain muscle i have been forced to drop down to 5x5 and do ppl routine

Bascially try and get basic strength up in compounds lifting as heavy as poss


----------



## Rotsocks

ash1981 said:


> Yea for me being so [email protected] hard to gain muscle i have been forced to drop down to 5x5 and do ppl routine
> 
> Bascially try and get basic strength up in compounds lifting as heavy as poss


That makes sense pal.

Can't beat the old compounds for gaining overall mass.


----------



## Rotsocks

Got a Pull session in earlier-Working Sets Only logged

Back

Rows using Olympic Bar with 20kg plates loaded at one end

12 x 8 plates

10 x 8 plates

Yates Row

15 x 140kg

12 x 140kg

15 x 100kg

Last few reps on each set a bit scruffy

Chins

15 x BW

12 x BW

Straight Arm Pulldowns

20 x 1/2 Stack

18 x 1/2 Stack

Rear Delts

Bent Over Laterals

15 x 25kg

15 x 25,15 x 20,15 x 15

Traps

Shrugs

30 x 70kg

25 x 70kg

Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

20 x 30kg

18 x 30kg

Cable Curls

1 set of FST-7's

15 mins of HIT cardio followed by Frosties and Vanilla Whey


----------



## Ash1981

Do you do Yates row over or under hand mate?


----------



## Rotsocks

ash1981 said:


> Do you do Yates row over or under hand mate?


Always overhand mate otherwise my biceps take on to much of the work.


----------



## Ash1981

Rotsocks said:


> Always overhand mate otherwise my biceps take on to much of the work.


This is how I do them, just like in blood and guts

A pt at my gym reckons it's not the way to do it. He bors basically completely bent over up to his chest but it don't look good


----------



## Rotsocks

ash1981 said:


> This is how I do them, just like in blood and guts
> 
> A pt at my gym reckons it's not the way to do it. He bors basically completely bent over up to his chest but it don't look good


Does'nt sound very good:lol:

Wedding anniversary last night so went out for a meal. There were some realy nice food on the menu but I stuck to steak and jacket pot again.

Got some great doms in back,traps and rear delts from training on Sunday.

Legs tomorrow and already thinking of the best was to punish them


----------



## massmansteve

That's dedication buddy steak and spud I'm away and sticking to all I can eat salad and chicken lol hard times! Do u find Yates rows stress ur lower back a lot?


----------



## Mingster

Looking fantastic as usual. Followed your last prep and will do so again. I like the way you approach your training and diet, and will be looking to pick up lots of tips as I'm torn between sticking to my strength training or giving a bodybuilding show a go


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> That's dedication buddy steak and spud I'm away and sticking to all I can eat salad and chicken lol hard times! Do u find Yates rows stress ur lower back a lot?


It was a nice steak and spud though Steve.

I find by bending my legs slightly it takes any stress off lower back then I focus on the lats pulling the weight up.


----------



## Rotsocks

Mingster said:


> Looking fantastic as usual. Followed your last prep and will do so again. I like the way you approach your training and diet, and will be looking to pick up lots of tips as I'm torn between sticking to my strength training or giving a bodybuilding show a go


Hello there pal and thanks for the comments.

Yes can remember your posts and looking nice and thick in your avi.

Many powerlifters have done really well in bodyduilding in the past as they bring a lot of density to there physique.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did legs yesterday.

Squats

8 x 220kg

6 x 220kg

Felt very heavy and last 2 reps on each set were a struggle to get up

Box Squats using 60kg Dumbells

18 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

These realy drained me

Leg Press

PS Carb style 60 reps with 160kg

Hard work and legs were on fire at the end

Leg Extentions

Half Stack x 20

Half Stack x 18

Lunges

2 x 30steps with 20kg Kettles-these really finished the quads off.

Lying Leg Curls

20 x 45kg

18 x 45kg

Seated Leg Curl

20 x stack

18 x stack

Standing Calf Raise

30 x 90kg

25 x 90kg

Seated Calf Raise

30 x 80kg

25 x 80kg

Great session and wobbled out gym

Weight down 2lbs this morning so reduction an carbs this week seems to have had an effect and should see a 3lb loss for the week.

Legs have been stiffening up steadily throughout the day so cardio is gonna be fun in the morning


----------



## Mingster

Some top weights being shifted there, mate. Very impressive. I bet those lunges to finish off the quads were a killer. I do the same with lunges using 20kg plates in either hand but 20 paces is more than enough for me lol.


----------



## Rotsocks

Mingster said:


> Some top weights being shifted there, mate. Very impressive. I bet those lunges to finish off the quads were a killer. I do the same with lunges using 20kg plates in either hand but 20 paces is more than enough for me lol.


They are killers at the end of a hard session.

Was laid on floor gassed out after each set


----------



## massmansteve

Very nice rots  I think I'm gonna thrown some of those in to get my tear drop out


----------



## leeds_01

rotsocks following this with interest mate

when is the leedsU80? i've looked but cant find the date on here- how far out are you?


----------



## massmansteve

It's in October bro


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Very nice rots  I think I'm gonna thrown some of those in to get my tear drop out


Get ready for the doms Steve.

Been hobbling about all day at work today


----------



## Rotsocks

leeds_01 said:


> rotsocks following this with interest mate
> 
> when is the leedsU80? i've looked but cant find the date on here- how far out are you?


23rd September Pal so am 12 weeks out this Sunday.


----------



## Rotsocks

Trained at my old gym this afternoon with a chap from work.

Its a fantastic gym with loads of Hammer Strength Machines and had a great workout training Chest,Shoulders and Triceps.

Got extra reps on everthing due to spotter assisting on last few reps which was good as I normally train on my own so unable to do forced reps.

Chest

Incline Press

12 x 140kg

10 x 140kg/12 x 100kg/15 x 60kg-Drop Set

Flat DB Press

10 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

DB Fly's

12 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Shoulders

Smith Mc Seated Press

15 x 100kg

12 x 100kg,12 x 80kg,15 x 60kg Drop Set

DB Side Laterals

20 x 20kg-Working Set

15 x 20,15 x 15,20 x 10 Drop Set

Triceps

Behind Neck Tricep Press with DB

15 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

Hammer Tricep Press

12 x 120kg

10 x 120kg

Press Downs

20 x Stack

20 x Stack,20 x Stack-3,20 x Stack-6 Drop Set

10 mins abbs

Great sessions everything nicely pumped with vascularity coming through now.

The gym is a bit further away for me but I am going to join up for the last 9wks of Prep as the Gym owner(ex NABBA UK Champion) has kindly offered to keep and eye on my weekly progress and advise me on the last weeks depletion/loading and water manip.

Diet and cardio all done as planned.

Will be able to train this Sun and Mon,Wed and Fri next week so going to split the body up over 4 days with a bit more volume each session for a change.


----------



## Rotsocks

3lb loss for the week so sitting a 90.5kg this morning.

Chest,shoulders and tri's nicely sore from Fridays training.

Tri's are particulary sore which I think is from using the different machinery.

It was even uncomfortable when sleeping on my side last night

Will keep macros and cardio same again for next week.

Still comfortable with diet and cardio and l don't feel the need for starting cheat meals yet.

Off to train back and bi's later.


----------



## greekgod

loving yr log Rot:thumbup1:, im starting my prep end of july early aug, i will be competing in end oct, and if qualify go to worlds in nov. will also start a journal soon.. following yr progress with interest.. if i can help or u wanna bounce any ideas off me, u welcome... otherwise keep at it and time will reveal all.


----------



## Rotsocks

greekgod said:


> loving yr log Rot:thumbup1:, im starting my prep end of july early aug, i will be competing in end oct, and if qualify go to worlds in nov. will also start a journal soon.. following yr progress with interest.. if i can help or u wanna bounce any ideas off me, u welcome... otherwise keep at it and time will reveal all.


Thanks Pal.

Had a holiday in Limassol about 17 years ago.

The Greeks love bodyduilders. Everybody was calling me Rambo and wanted to arm wrestle me

What federation do you compete in?


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Back and Bi's earlier.

Watched the powerlifters dead lifting whilst i was warming up which always motivates me to push harder

Low Pulley Rows

12 x Stack

12 x Stack -2 plates

12 x Stack -4 plates

DB Row's

15 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

These wiped me out and I could hardly breath at the end of each set.

Close Grip Mc pulldowns

15 x Stack -2

15 x Stack -4

15 x Stack -6

Straight Arm Pulldowns

20 x 1/2 Stack

18 x 1/2 Stack

15 x 1/2 Stack

Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

20 x 30kg

18 x 30kg

Preacher Mc Curls

15 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Cable Curls

1 set of FST-7's

Biceps were on fire after these and trying to make a phone call at the end of my session was fun


----------



## massmansteve

looks good mate! how do you find st bar pulldowns hit your lats? lower/mid? never seen these but sound like they could help bring out the barn doors


----------



## Suprakill4

Fantastic physique mate. Loads of thickness and look in good condition already. Hard to explain but you have a very please physique with nice lines and symetery. I think I'll be at that show this year as hopin to do the classics next year there.


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> looks good mate! how do you find st bar pulldowns hit your lats? lower/mid? never seen these but sound like they could help bring out the barn doors


Always like to finish off with these Steve as they seem to really isolate the sides of the lats.

As an added bonus I found they work the abbs at the same time.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Fantastic physique mate. Loads of thickness and look in good condition already. Hard to explain but you have a very please physique with nice lines and symetery. I think I'll be at that show this year as hopin to do the classics next year there.


Thank mate.

Really appreciated although there is plenty more to come off yet.

The next set of pics at 8wks should see some improvement as I am starting to see noticable changes to my physique on a weekly basis now with legs and shoulders starting to seperate this week.

Will be good to see you at Leeds if you can make it pal. Classic Class was a big one there last year.


----------



## massmansteve

Nice one pal, im gonna give those a shot tomorrow night. I tried the lunges but failed miserably(no balance after 15sets of other leg malarky



Rotsocks said:


> Always like to finish off with these Steve as they seem to really isolate the sides of the lats.
> 
> As an added bonus I found they work the abbs at the same time.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'll come say hello if I recognise you mate. Be good to see the next pics.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll come say hello if I recognise you mate. Be good to see the next pics.


I will be the Hobbit with a tan

Mind you my face should be a bit more sunken by then.


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Nice one pal, im gonna give those a shot tomorrow night. I tried the lunges but failed miserably(no balance after 15sets of other leg malarky


Cool. I might try them at the start of my next back workout to pre-exhaust the lats.

The lunges are hard work when done at the end mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Quads and Calves last night

Squats

8 x 220kg

8 x 220kg

Was going to do high reps with 180kg but gym was full and I love the challange of getting under the heavier weight. Would of only got 6 on 2nd set but one of the lads came across and spotted me which gave me the confidence to get the last 2 out.

Lying Sissy Squat Mc

12 x 180kg

12 x 180kg

2nd set was rest paused to get the 12

Leg Press

PS Carb style 60 reps with 160kg

Positioned feet low down on the plate to take the hamstrings and glutes out of it.Again had to rest pause on last 2 reps of 10 to get them out. Was very hard work and was squeeling likw a pig by the end of them

Leg Extentions

Half Stack x 20

Half Stack x 18

Half Stack x 15

Quads on fire by now.

Lunges

2 x 30steps with 20kg Kettles-Killers

Standing Calf Raise

35 x 90kg

30 x 90kg

Seated Calf Raise

35 x 80kg

30 x 80kg

Did these non stop and calves felt like somebody had pushed hot pokers in them

Cardio done in the drizzle for last 2 mornings-so much for a summer prep

Work belts gone in another notch and BF has gone down another 1%.


----------



## Keeks

Lol, you mean you arent enjoying the damp miserable drizzly early morning cardio sessions?! My waterproof jacket has never had so much wear!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Lol, you mean you arent enjoying the damp miserable drizzly early morning cardio sessions?! My waterproof jacket has never had so much wear!


Not really Keeks

I was expecting sunshine and birds singing


----------



## Rotsocks

Did chest and Tri's earlier

Bit more volume than normal and nicely pumped by the end of the session.

Chest

Pre Exhausted Chest with Machine flys

Incline Press

10 x 140kg

8 x 140kg/8 x 100kg/15 x 60kg-Drop Set

Flat DB Press

12 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

DB Fly's

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

15 x 20kg

Cable Crossovers

1 set FST-7

Triceps

Mc Press Downs

20 x Stack

18 x Stack

15 x Stack

Behind Neck Tricep Machine Extentions

15 x Stack

12 x Stack

Tricep Extention Mc

12 x 3/4 Stack

10 x 3/4 Stack

Cardio done in the drizzle again this morning.

Leg doms set in bad today at work. Had to walk around flat footed to stop my legs giving way


----------



## Suprakill4

What is this mc?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Leg doms? No sh1t! I've got doms from reading your leg workout.


----------



## defo

Code:







Keeks said:


> Lol, you mean you arent enjoying the damp miserable drizzly early morning cardio sessions?! My waterproof jacket has never had so much wear!


Go to love the rain, hood up and stomp!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

TheBob said:


> Mcflys ... Ha made me laugh
> 
> " I fell in love with Uranus "


Ha Ha now edited


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> What is this mc?


Machine


----------



## Rotsocks

defo said:


> Go to love the rain, hood up and stomp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:


It was nice when I set off this morning so I did'nt bother with the waterproofs then it started raining during the last 10mins and I got drownded:cursing:


----------



## fitrut

good progress, well done. how your diet looks like now?


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> good progress, well done. how your diet looks like now?


Thanks Fitrut.

Current Macros are as folows:-

Training Days P-340/C-300/F-25 over 8 meals

Non Training Days P-290/C-250/F25 over 7 meals


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Shoulders and Hams earlier.

Normally only do 4 sets each for Shoulders and Hams as usually train them with chest and tri's and quads respectively so was good to do a few more sets and focus on them directly.

Shoulders

Seated Press

15 x100kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

Seated DB Press

15 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 32kg drop set

Side Lateral Raises

15 x 25kg

12 x 25kg,12 x 20kg,15 x 15kg drop set

Bent Over Laterals

15 x 25kg

12 x 25kg,12 x 20kg,15 x 15kg drop set

DB Shrugs

35 x 70kg

30 x 70kg

25 x 70kg

Hamstrings

Lying Leg Curls 50kg supersetted with 140kf Stiff Leg Deadlifts

2 sets of 15 and 12 of each excersise.

Seated Hamstring Curls

15 x Stack

12 x Stack

Hamstrings were pumped and shoulders numb

Good session considering I was up most of last night with stomach cramps(think I have caught a bug off the kids)

Struggled with food today due to stomach and had to substitute a couple of meals with shakes.

Weight was down 2lb mid week so will see what scales say on Sun morning.


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks Fitrut.
> 
> Current Macros are as folows:-
> 
> Training Days P-340/C-300/F-25 over 8 meals
> 
> Non Training Days P-290/C-250/F25 over 7 meals


oh ok, but how you manage eat 8 meals?  me with 6 meals thinks I eat as I go


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> oh ok, but how you manage eat 8 meals?  me with 6 meals thinks I eat as I go


Non Training

1-07:00

2-09:30

3-12:00

4-14:30

5-17:00

6-19:30

7-22:00

Training Days

1-07:00

2-09:15

3-11:30

4-13:45

5-16:00

6-19:00 PWO

7-20:00

8-22:30

I am fortunate enough to have a kitchen attatched to the office and also manage my own diary so can fit the meals in.

I have to juggle the times around now and again if I get stuck in a long meeting or a visitor turns up early by generally I get them all in to schedule.


----------



## greekgod

i compete ifbb and jumped ship to wabba a few times and got banned by ifbb... ban is lifted now hence trying to requalify for worlds in equador nov 6th... hope judges give me a fair shake..... :whistling:


----------



## fitrut

greekgod said:


> i compete ifbb and jumped ship to wabba a few times and got banned by ifbb... ban is lifted now hence trying to requalify for worlds in equador nov 6th... hope judges give me a fair shake..... :whistling:


wow they really do that? I thought they just say they will but dont do bans


----------



## Rotsocks

greekgod said:


> i compete ifbb and jumped ship to wabba a few times and got banned by ifbb... ban is lifted now hence trying to requalify for worlds in equador nov 6th... hope judges give me a fair shake..... :whistling:


All the best with your goals greekgod


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Non Training
> 
> 1-07:00
> 
> 2-09:30
> 
> 3-12:00
> 
> 4-14:30
> 
> 5-17:00
> 
> 6-19:30
> 
> 7-22:00
> 
> Training Days
> 
> 1-07:00
> 
> 2-09:15
> 
> 3-11:30
> 
> 4-13:45
> 
> 5-16:00
> 
> 6-19:00 PWO
> 
> 7-20:00
> 
> 8-22:30
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have a kitchen attatched to the office and also manage my own diary so can fit the meals in.
> 
> I have to juggle the times around now and again if I get stuck in a long meeting or a visitor turns up early by generally I get them all in to schedule.


wow very well organised :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Non Training
> 
> 1-07:00
> 
> 2-09:30
> 
> 3-12:00
> 
> 4-14:30
> 
> 5-17:00
> 
> 6-19:30
> 
> 7-22:00
> 
> Training Days
> 
> 1-07:00
> 
> 2-09:15
> 
> 3-11:30
> 
> 4-13:45
> 
> 5-16:00
> 
> 6-19:00 PWO
> 
> 7-20:00
> 
> 8-22:30
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have a kitchen attatched to the office and also manage my own diary so can fit the meals in.
> 
> I have to juggle the times around now and again if I get stuck in a long meeting or a visitor turns up early by generally I get them all in to schedule.


Pretty much same times I eat as well. Find it hardest with hunger between 11.30 and 1.45. I sometimes wait longer for 1st meal as once I've eaten I'm starving! Also same as you I have a kitchen where I can cook all my food if I'm in the office, if I'm on site there's usually a microwave so can use that.


----------



## liam0810

greekgod said:


> i compete ifbb and jumped ship to wabba a few times and got banned by ifbb... ban is lifted now hence trying to requalify for worlds in equador nov 6th... hope judges give me a fair shake..... :whistling:


Does this mean that once you compete in one IFBB/NABBA etc you can't compete in any other organisation?


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> wow very well organised :thumb:


tbh I like the routine of it all in the week.

Eat the same food at the same time keeping it simple.

Weekends are a bit looser as out and about a bit more but get at least 6 meals in


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much same times I eat as well. Find it hardest with hunger between 11.30 and 1.45. I sometimes wait longer for 1st meal as once I've eaten I'm starving! Also same as you I have a kitchen where I can cook all my food if I'm in the office, if I'm on site there's usually a microwave so can use that.


Yes I am hungrier during the morning.

Thinks its due to last carb meal being at 19:30 the previous day so body craving carbs following fasted cardio.


----------



## Jef147

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks Fitrut.
> 
> Current Macros are as folows:-
> 
> Training Days P-340/C-300/F-25 over 8 meals
> 
> Non Training Days P-290/C-250/F25 over 7 meals


Notice your carbs are high in relation to your fats........wud you normally reduce carbs and increase fats as the diet goes on??


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Does this mean that once you compete in one IFBB/NABBA etc you can't compete in any other organisation?


Liam

The one federation that does not like you to compete in others is the UKBFF(IFBB is the international arm)

They ask you to stay loyal to them and can/will ban you and/or remove any titles won with them if you compete elsewhere


----------



## Rotsocks

Jef147 said:


> Notice your carbs are high in relation to your fats........wud you normally reduce carbs and increase fats as the diet goes on??


Yes mate.

Will initially drop carbs down from 40 to 30 meals 2 through to 6(excl pwo meal)

Then work backwards dropping carbs from the later meals and replacing with fats.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did back and bi's yesterday.

Pre-Exhausted with straight arm pull downs then

3 sets low pulley row

3 sets narrow grip pulldowns

3 sets Yates rows

for Bi's

2 sets EZ bar curls

2 sets preacher Mc curls

1 set cable curls FST-7

Weight this morning was 4lb down for the week at 88.6kg which is no surpirise with the dodgy stomach on Friday.

That leaves me 19lbs to come off over the next 12 weeks so think I will be comfortably under the 80kg.

Off to a kids party at 10 then out for dinner later.

Cooked fresh pasta for kids last night and steak with baked chips and tomato on the vine for me and the wife and after the kids had ice cream and it was the 1st time I felt like having something nice on this diet.

Don't think its going to be to long before the planned cheats start


----------



## 1010AD

outstanding mate well done on getting to where you are now. I'm not a competitor but it just gets me how much time and effort and hard work you have to put in to get a body like that to competing standards things like how strict your diet has to be and time spent in the gym, I just hope when people do read your journal and look at your progress they appreciate how much work is involed

Well done again and good luck for the comps :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

1010AD said:


> outstanding mate well done on getting to where you are now. I'm not a competitor but it just gets me how much time and effort and hard work you have to put in to get a body like that to competing standards things like how strict your diet has to be and time spent in the gym, I just hope when people do read your journal and look at your progress they appreciate how much work is involed
> 
> Well done again and good luck for the comps :thumb:


Cheers Pal.

Yes to do yourself justice you have to live the lifestyle and not be distracted from your goal.


----------



## liam0810

Rots what was your diet like when bulking? How many cals per day? Were they clean?


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Rots what was your diet like when bulking? How many cals per day? Were they clean?


Liam

400p/400-500c/100f so 3900 to 4500 calories

Carbs would be at least 400 but could be up to 500 dependant upon how many oatcakes/bananas i grazed on through each day.

Yes diet was pretty clean throughout the week with just some low fat sauces with the Chicken and Rice.

At the weekends would throw in a takeaway/sunday dinner and a few beers on top of the clean food so calories would be around the 5k mark.

Cheers Andy


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Liam
> 
> 400p/400-500c/100f so 3900 to 4500 calories
> 
> Carbs would be at least 400 but could be up to 500 dependant upon how many oatcakes/bananas i grazed on through each day.
> 
> Yes diet was pretty clean throughout the week with just some low fat sauces with the Chicken and Rice.
> 
> At the weekends would throw in a takeaway/sunday dinner and a few beers on top of the clean food so calories would be around the 5k mark.
> 
> Cheers Andy


Again mate that's pretty much same as what i've started now macro wise, plus a takeaway saturday and a few vodkas. I thought for the size you got to you were eating a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Again mate that's pretty much same as what i've started now macro wise, plus a takeaway saturday and a few vodkas. I thought for the size you got to you were eating a hell of a lot more.


I think is a case a finding what you need to maintain on then just increase that by say 500c per day.

I find that I can maintain on 3500c,gain on 4000c and started dieting on 3000c.

My peak weight was 97kg so not a massive weight compared to some and I don't naturally have a fast metabolism.

Can't imagine what its like for somebody 6 foot and 20stone having to get 7-8k calories in them as for me it was an effort some days to get all the food in me.


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> I think is a case a finding what you need to maintain on then just increase that by say 500c per day.
> 
> I find that I can maintain on 3500c,gain on 4000c and started dieting on 3000c.
> 
> My peak weight was 97kg so not a massive weight compared to some and I don't naturally have a fast metabolism.
> 
> Can't imagine what its like for somebody 6 foot and 20stone having to get 7-8k calories in them as for me it was an effort some days to get all the food in me.


I think my metabolism is quite fast as i drop weight quite easily but also drop muscle easily as well! When i was dieting i started on around 2500 cals and was losing weight weekly. My diet was changed to low carb, high fats (technically keto) and about 3500 cals for the last 6 weeks and still dropped weight. So i think 3500 cals there or there abouts where i can drop weight. Think regarding appetite i' the opposite to you as i'm constantly hungry even on 4500 cals. 7000 cals would be a struggle though but i think i'd enjoy it!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> I think my metabolism is quite fast as i drop weight quite easily but also drop muscle easily as well! When i was dieting i started on around 2500 cals and was losing weight weekly. My diet was changed to low carb, high fats (technically keto) and about 3500 cals for the last 6 weeks and still dropped weight. So i think 3500 cals there or there abouts where i can drop weight. Think regarding appetite i' the opposite to you as i'm constantly hungry even on 4500 cals. 7000 cals would be a struggle though but i think i'd enjoy it!


We are all different pal.Its just a case of finding what works best for each of us.

That a good place to be though being able to diet on 3500c.

Maybe add in some weight gain or a few extra treats in the offseason to keep growing.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Quads and Calves last night consisting of

180kg Squats 17,14 reps

Lying Sissy Squat Mc 180kg 12,12,10

PS Carb Style Leg Press x 60 with feet low on plate to isolate quads

2 sets Walking Lunges with 20kg Kettles

3 sets of leg extentions 20,18,15

2 sets Standing Calf Raises 40,35

2 sets Seated calf Raises 40,35

Great pump in quads and calves on fire

Did Chest and Tri's earlier

Smith Mc Incline Press after pre-exhausting with DB Flys

140kg x 8

140kg drop set 8,8,12

then the same again on the Flat .

Mc Flys using stack-25,20

Cable crossovers FST-7

Tri's

Tricep Extention Mc 3/4 stack 12,10

Behind Neck Mc stack +10kg 15,12

Pressdowns stack FST-7

Whole session done in 40mins so great intensity.

Ordered posing trunks today. My 10yr old said Gold and 4yr old Pinkbut went for black and turquoise.

****s getting real


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Did Quads and Calves last night consisting of
> 
> 180kg Squats 17,14 reps
> 
> Lying Sissy Squat Mc 180kg 12,12,10
> 
> PS Carb Style Leg Press x 60 with feet low on plate to isolate quads
> 
> 2 sets Walking Lunges with 20kg Kettles
> 
> 3 sets of leg extentions 20,18,15
> 
> 2 sets Standing Calf Raises 40,35
> 
> 2 sets Seated calf Raises 40,35
> 
> Great pump in quads and calves on fire
> 
> Did Chest and Tri's earlier
> 
> Smith Mc Incline Press after pre-exhausting with DB Flys
> 
> 140kg x 8
> 
> 140kg drop set 8,8,12
> 
> then the same again on the Flat .
> 
> Mc Flys using stack-25,20
> 
> Cable crossovers FST-7
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Tricep Extention Mc 3/4 stack 12,10
> 
> Behind Neck Mc stack +10kg 15,12
> 
> Pressdowns stack FST-7
> 
> Whole session done in 40mins so great intensity.
> 
> Ordered posing trunks today. My 10yr old said Gold and 4yr old Pinkbut went for black and turquoise.
> 
> ****s getting real


looks good, how often you do abs?

pink trunks


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> looks good, how often you do abs?
> 
> pink trunks


Forgot to mention did some abbs on the monday aswel.

Probably train them twice a week as its the one bodypart I absolutely detest training.

In the past I have only ever done them in the last few weeks of a diet but thought I would start doing them earlier this year.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Shoulders and Hams earlier.

Shoulders

Seated Press to Front

15 x100kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 100kg,10 x 60kg drop set

Seated DB Press

12 x 40kg

8x 40kg

10 x 32kg

Side Lateral Raises

15 x 25kg

12 x 25kg,12 x 20kg,15 x 15kg drop set

Bent Over Laterals

15 x 25kg

12 x 25kg,12 x 20kg,15 x 15kg drop set

Delts really burning after these

DB Shrugs

30 x 80kg

25 x 80kg

20 x 80kg

Veins in shoulders and arms really popping during these.

Hamstrings

Lying Leg Curls 50kg supersetted with 140kf Stiff Leg Deadlifts

2 sets of 15 and 12 of each excersise.

Seated Hamstring Curls

15 x Stack

12 x Stack

Great pump in hamstrings

Vascularity in arms,shoulders and legs coming through now.

Got some nice comments on current condition today whilst training so all good.

Cardio and Diet all done to schedule.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Back and Biceps earlier.

Decided to do 3 sets of 15 on each excersise for back and 2 sets of 15 per excersise for Biceps.

1st 10reps strict then last 5 just banged out.

So for Back did loaded olympic bar rows with 160kg,140,120

Low Puley Row Stack,Stack-2,Stack-4

Close Grip Pulldowns 75kg,70,65

Then finished lats off with Straight Arm Pulldowns FST-7

For Biceps it was EZ Bar Curls 30kg,20

Mc Preacher Curs 10kg,7.5

and again finished them off with FST-7's on cable curls

Great workout and it felt like I was really been able to isolate the back today.

Gym was empty as got there with only an hour left before closing so whilst no much atmosphere there was no waiting around for equipment.

Got the lad behind the counter to take a couple of quick pics before he closed up


----------



## massmansteve

bl00dy hell mate, i think im gonna skip that leeds, ill be in your weight class and your already stirated and vascular  gonna sob with more cheat food now - u genetic freak :surrender:


----------



## Sweat

Looking really cut up mate, wow!

How long till the comp?


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> bl00dy hell mate, i think im gonna skip that leeds, ill be in your weight class and your already stirated and vascular  gonna sob with more cheat food now - u genetic freak :surrender:


Cheers but there is a long way to go yet Steve


----------



## Rotsocks

Sweat said:


> Looking really cut up mate, wow!
> 
> How long till the comp?


Cheers Sweat getting there steadily.

10 weeks on Sunday and another 20lb to come off allowing for a small carb up.


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Did Back and Biceps earlier.
> 
> Decided to do 3 sets of 15 on each excersise for back and 2 sets of 15 per excersise for Biceps.
> 
> 1st 10reps strict then last 5 just banged out.
> 
> So for Back did loaded olympic bar rows with 160kg,140,120
> 
> Low Puley Row Stack,Stack-2,Stack-4
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns 75kg,70,65
> 
> Then finished lats off with Straight Arm Pulldowns FST-7
> 
> For Biceps it was EZ Bar Curls 30kg,20
> 
> Mc Preacher Curs 10kg,7.5
> 
> and again finished them off with FST-7's on cable curls
> 
> Great workout and it felt like I was really been able to isolate the back today.
> 
> Gym was empty as got there with only an hour left before closing so whilst no much atmosphere there was no waiting around for equipment.
> 
> Got the lad behind the counter to take a couple of quick pics before he closed up
> View attachment 88878
> View attachment 88879
> View attachment 88880


wow very good well done, looks like going well for you :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> wow very good well done, looks like going well for you :thumb:


Thanks Ruta.


----------



## liam0810

Looking really well mate, you really think 20 pounds? I know you've got to drop water and a little more fat but 20 pounds seems a lot for the condition your in


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Looking really well mate, you really think 20 pounds? I know you've got to drop water and a little more fat but 20 pounds seems a lot for the condition your in


Cheers Liam.

Yes mate am 16lb above the 80kg limit 1st thing this morning so another 18-20lb would give me room to carb up during last week.

I have a picture in my head of what condition I would like to bring to the stage and thats going to require getting rid of every last bit of fat so if i end up having to loose more then so be it.


----------



## Rotsocks

Another 3lb off this week so have dropped 22lb in the 1st 7 weeks.

I would of thought the weekly loss would of slowed down by now and and am getting worried there will be nothing left come show day

Would like to drop 2lb per week going forward which should have me at 80kg a few weeks before the show.

I am going to try a higher carb day today say around 400. Next week macros/cardio will stay same but will review mid week to see if i need to adjust.

Had a go at doing a basic posing routine yesterday and its a lot more difficult than it looks. The basic poses are not to bad but trying to get a smooth transition from one pose to another I struggled with and it felt very awkward. Had my 4yr old with me so she had to put her swiming costume on and join in with me


----------



## massmansteve

Thats true brother, and im upping my game now after seeing your condition.. look out Rots hahah jk xx



Rotsocks said:


> Cheers but there is a long way to go yet Steve


----------



## Rotsocks

Increased my carbs to 400 yesterday as concerned I am loosing weight to fast and might be sacrificing some muscle along the way.

The extra carbs seemed to really increase my temperature througout the day and by 10 last night was seriously considering some Ice Cream to cool me down

Out of interest weighed myself before bed and had put on 8lb throughout the day, 6lb of which had gone this morning. Been warm again all day and despite training chest tonight which i normaly struggle to get pumped I managed to get a nice pump with some great vascularity so depending upon weight loss this week might do the same again next sunday.


----------



## Rotsocks

Did chest earlier and Gym was packed so great atmosphere.

Went a bit lighter really focusing on working the muscle tonight.

Pre exhausted with DB Fly's going up to 30kg then Incline Smith at 120kg for 10 followed by 4 drop sets from 120kg down to 60kg then onto Flat DB Presses 60kg x 6 then 50kg x 10,8 and 6 then finished off with a set of FST-7 cable fly's.

For Triceps I had to change my excersise order due to Mc availability so did Pressdowns Stack x 20 and 18,behind the neck presses with stack x 15 and 12 and finished with FST-7's on Mc Extentions.

Great session and Chest and Tri's really pumped.

10mins abs then hit my Frosties and Whey

Dry cardio session this morning but looks like I am going to have a couple of wet one's later in the week :thumbdown:


----------



## Rotsocks

Did Quads and Calves last night

Squats

15 x 180kg

12 x 180kg

Narrow stance and went nice and deep under control.

Lying Sissy Squat Mc

12 x 180kg

12 x 160kg

12 x 140kg

Rested just enough between sets to get my breath back

Leg Press

PS Carb style 60 reps with 160kg

Last 3 cycles of 10 were very hard work

Leg Extentions

Half Stack x 20

Half Stack x 18

Half Stack x 15

Lunges

2 x 30steps with 16kg Kettles.

Went a bit lighter and really focused on working my glutes.

Standing Calf Raise

40 x 90kg

35x 90kg

Seated Calf Raise

40 x 80kg

35 x 80kg

Doms have been building up all day and I know they are going to be very tight tomorrow.

Weight was back to Sun mornings weight by Tue morning so I have added some protein into 1st meal and more carbs into PWO meal and hoping to drop about 2lb this week.

Had my first proper deep muscle massage tonight and although not an enjoyable experience it was very effective. He aligned everything 1st then did the massage. He found a couple of small issues and even did some acupuncture on a problem I have had with the area around my elbows.

Going to have one every 3-4 weeks going forward.

Also will be doing the Leamington Spa show the week after on the 30th now as the missus can't get the 23rd off work.


----------



## Keeks

Looks like all's going well in here and looking great in your recent pics! So are you doing Leeds too or just Leamington Spa?


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Looks like all's going well in here and looking great in your recent pics! So are you doing Leeds too or just Leamington Spa?


Thanks Keeks.

Will only be competing at the Leamington Spa show now.

Still going to try and get up to Leeds as I know a few who are competing.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks Keeks.
> 
> Will only be competing at the Leamington Spa show now.
> 
> Still going to try and get up to Leeds as I know a few who are competing.


Well hopefully see you at Leeds anyway but definately see you at Leamington Spa!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Well hopefully see you at Leeds anyway but definately see you at Leamington Spa!


Cool looking forward to it Keeks

Always good to meet up with other people who have similar interests


----------



## Suprakill4

Really am a big fan of your physique mate. Arms massive and forearms really good.

Well on track then.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Really am a big fan of your physique mate. Arms massive and forearms really good.
> 
> Well on track then.


Thanks pal.Really appreciate it.

Trying to slow things down a bit this week.

Trying not to lose more than 2lbs.

Will pop up 8wk progress pics up this weekend.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah sounds a good idea mate coming in too early can be as disastrous as not coming in enough.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah sounds a good idea mate coming in too early can be as disastrous as not coming in enough.


Was just worried I might be overdieting and loosing some muscle along with the fat.

Think i can afford to slow things down a bit with 10 weeks left.

Did Shoulders earlier

Seated Press to Front

15,12,10 reps x100kg

Seated DB Press

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

6 x 40kg

Side Lateral Raises

2 x Triple Drop Sets

Bent Over Laterals

2 x Triple Drop Sets

DB Shrugs

40 x 70kg

35 x 70kg

30 x 70kg

Hamstrings

2 sets of Lying Leg Curls 50kg supersetted with 140kf Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Seated Hamstring Curls

15,12,10 x Stack

10mins abbs.


----------



## massmansteve

Lemington spar 30th sept, i might see you on stage there now mate if im not happy with my condition on the 9th.

your defo over cooking the diet, u be eating up to the show now bro! u trying for stirations on your stirations or what HAHA (pure jealous)

whats ur carb level?


----------



## Suprakill4

70kg db in each hand for 40 shrugs?? Jesus lol.


----------



## massmansteve

Good weights and hard physique like powerlifter


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Lemington spar 30th sept, i might see you on stage there now mate if im not happy with my condition on the 9th.
> 
> your defo over cooking the diet, u be eating up to the show now bro! u trying for stirations on your stirations or what HAHA (pure jealous)
> 
> whats ur carb level?


Cool would be good to catch up Steve.

300c on training days and 250 on non training days.

Would be nice to stop on these macros a bit longer as it allows me to keep the training intensity up and not needing any cheat meals yet.

Was concerned about making the 80kg limit at the start of this diet be i am confident I will be easily under now.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> 70kg db in each hand for 40 shrugs?? Jesus lol.


Did 80kgs last week but getting them back on the bottom rack twinges my bicep tendon so used the 70's and just banged them out to failure then used a bit of momentum to get last 10 out.


----------



## Suprakill4

Crazy mate. I felt great about 48 db's seated for 15 last week  lol


----------



## massmansteve

Defo be good mate and hey I may do both I'm trying my best

Supra - we obviously belong to a different genetic Poole to rots lol


----------



## Rotsocks

Trained Back and Biceps first thing yerterday morning as had a lot on and then took the kids to the making of Harry Potter Studio Tour yesterday afternoon.

I am not that keen on morning sessions as I prefer a few meals in me before hitting the gym. Its was also empty so not much atmosphere.

Did a pretty fast paced session resting just enough between sets to get my breath back.

Back

Low Pulley Rows-Stack x 12,Stack-2 x 12,Stack -4 x 12

Machine Rows- 3 plates per side-15,12,10

Pull Downs 3/4 stack 18,15,12

Straight Arm Pulldowns FST-7 set

Biceps

EZ Curls 30kg 15,12

Mc Preachers 7.5kg 12,10

Cable Curls FST-7 set

10 mins abbs.

Biceps realy pumped and had problems styling my hair afterwards


----------



## Rotsocks

At last a 2lb loss for the week so sat at 86.4kg this morning or a stone above 80kg with 10 weeks to go.

Calipers also say some fat has come off so all good.

Will be having another high(400g) of clean carbs today and leave Macros and Cardio unchanged for next week with a review at mid week depending upon scales/mirror.

Took some progress pics earlier in the budgie smugglers on as rest of the family are still in bed after the late night.


----------



## George-Bean

This journals been an inspiring read (I'm a novice). your physique is amazing (no ****). Ill be following this journal. The only thing I've got like you so far is the smile, getting into shape has that effect it seems ;-D

Thanks for posting.


----------



## miguelmolez

Subbed. Looking good mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

George-Bean said:


> This journals been an inspiring read (I'm a novice). your physique is amazing (no ****). Ill be following this journal. The only thing I've got like you so far is the smile, getting into shape has that effect it seems ;-D
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks George.

I always try and smile. Nothing worse than puling ugly faces when posing

Are you going to the UKBFF quaifier at Leicester in Sep?


----------



## Rotsocks

miguelmolez said:


> Subbed. Looking good mate.


Thanks pal.

Much appreciated.


----------



## greekgod

hows things going bro? reading yr log and following yr road to yr comp... keep at it... its all downhill from now... :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks George.
> 
> I always try and smile. Nothing worse than puling ugly faces when posing
> 
> Are you going to the UKBFF quaifier at Leicester in Sep?


Yes :-D

02/09: EAST OF ENGLAND CHAMPIONSHIPS

Y-Theatre, East Street, Leicester

Promoter: Dennis Christopher Telephone: 01162 152964

Entry forms to: Sugar's International Fitness Centre, 2 Elizabeth Street, Leicester, LE5 4FL


----------



## Rotsocks

George-Bean said:


> Yes :-D
> 
> 02/09: EAST OF ENGLAND CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> Y-Theatre, East Street, Leicester
> 
> Promoter: Dennis Christopher Telephone: 01162 152964
> 
> Entry forms to: Sugar's International Fitness Centre, 2 Elizabeth Street, Leicester, LE5 4FL


Going to try and get across to this so give me a shout if you see me there.


----------



## Rotsocks

Had a couple of hours doing the gardening Sun morning then got the BBQ out and spent the rest of the day enjoying the sun with the family.

Was nice to have the time to cook all my meals from fresh and got 420g of clean carbs down me over 7 meals along with steak,prawns,sea bream and corn fed chicken.

Could easily of doubled the amount of carbs consumed and it seemed the more i had the more i wanted

Trained chest and tri's last night and did my normal routine with plenty of drop sets thrown in and ended up with a great pump,finishing off with 10mins abbs.

Fasted cardio has been done in the sun the last two mornings and it was so nice I even tagged on an extra 10mins each day.

Legs tomorrow so back to hobbling around for the next 5 days


----------



## Rotsocks

Did legs on Wed and was feeling good so after warming up went for the 220kg squats and by god it felt heavy.

Struggled from 4th rep onwards the 6th rep taking about 10 secs to get up and thought I was going to have to bale out at one point.

This is 1st time during the prep i have noticed a decrease in strength and it ****ed me right off so dropped weight to 200kg for 6 then 180kg for 8 moved onto lying sissy squat Mc and did 3 sets of 15,12 and 10 with 180kg then a set of PS Carb stye leg presses finishing off with 3 sets of walking lunges and 3 drop sets on leg extentions so in the end not a bad session. Doms in quads and glutes really bad today

Did Shoulders and Hamstrings last night and did a similar session to the previous week but with a few extra sets thrown in and also went bit heavier.

Gym has a tin roof so its red hot this weather and I was completely soaked at the end of each session. 

Managed to get my hands on something a bit special today at work:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Might try your leg session next week mate. My strength has dropped this week and think its because I'm on my 6th week off AAS. A bit demoralising really, hopefully I get back on track next week.

The heat in my gym is ridiculous as well, there's no AC and only 2 small windows that open. My mate said he spoke to one of the lads on Thursday when I just finished legs and he said I was a sweaty mess and he thought I was gonna cry when doing lunges!

Are you happy with where your at in prep? I think your well ahead to be ready for stage. Are you doing any sodium loading, water manipulation in the last few weeks?


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Did legs on Wed and was feeling good so after warming up went for the 220kg squats and by god it felt heavy.
> 
> Struggled from 4th rep onwards the 6th rep taking about 10 secs to get up and thought I was going to have to bale out at one point.
> 
> This is 1st time during the prep i have noticed a decrease in strength and it ****ed me right off so dropped weight to 200kg for 6 then 180kg for 8 moved onto lying sissy squat Mc and did 3 sets of 15,12 and 10 with 180kg then a set of PS Carb stye leg presses finishing off with 3 sets of walking lunges and 3 drop sets on leg extentions so in the end not a bad session. Doms in quads and glutes really bad today
> 
> Did Shoulders and Hamstrings last night and did a similar session to the previous week but with a few extra sets thrown in and also went bit heavier.
> 
> Gym has a tin roof so its red hot this weather and I was completely soaked at the end of each session.
> 
> Managed to get my hands on something a bit special today at work:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 89955


wow nice :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Awesome mate you can carry it around during morning cardio ????


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Might try your leg session next week mate. My strength has dropped this week and think its because I'm on my 6th week off AAS. A bit demoralising really, hopefully I get back on track next week.
> 
> The heat in my gym is ridiculous as well, there's no AC and only 2 small windows that open. My mate said he spoke to one of the lads on Thursday when I just finished legs and he said I was a sweaty mess and he thought I was gonna cry when doing lunges!
> 
> Are you happy with where your at in prep? I think your well ahead to be ready for stage. Are you doing any sodium loading, water manipulation in the last few weeks?


Give it a go and let me know how you get on pal. The PSCarb leg presses are killers. 

I train in a spit and saw dust gym with no heating or cooling so you need gloves and scarf in winter and you are lathered in the summer.

I will be carb depleting and loading along with the water manipulation. Not sure on the sodium loading as I have somebody looking after me in the last week so I will go along with his protocol.

Happy with where I am at with 9 weeks left and might you a local show in 6 weeks if the glutes are out for some stage experience and to give the final weeks protocol a trial run


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Awesome mate you can carry it around during morning cardio ????


LOL That would make it a bit more interesting and build the forearms Steve


----------



## Rotsocks

Trained Back and biceps earlier.

Picked a weight on each excersise that i could do 12 reps to failure with then dropped weight for next 2 sets doing 12 reps on each.

So did Low Pulley Row/Yates Rows/Mc Pulldowns and finished with a set of FST-7's on Straight Arm Pulldowns to finish the lats off

Biceps 2 sets of 12 and 10 reps of Cable Curs/Mc Preacher Curls and EZ Bar curls.

10 mins abbs-Hate training abbs and they were cramping up.

Great workout overall and was nicely pumped and vascular.

Have done 40mins fasted cardio for each of my 4 session this week so will be interesting to see what scales say in the morning.


----------



## Rotsocks

Weight same as last week this morning despite 4 x 40min cardio sessions although bf calipers showing a slight reduction and I have also noticed a few lines and veins appearing in the chest.

Not doing a high carb today and plan for next week will be 5x40mins fasted cardio and 3x30min pwo cardio.

Carbs will also be reduced by 50g per day.

Noticed the 1st signs of diet kicking in this week-waking up hungry,getting tired late evening and seeing a reduced tollerance to bu****it at work so looks like things are going to start getting interesting


----------



## liam0810

It started to hit me about 5 weeks into dieting and became a right moody Cnut for about a month, then got used to being tired all the time and hungry. If the bodyfat calipers are saying its dropping but weight is staying the same you think it's a little bit of recomp going on with the AAS that you're using, well that's if you are as you've not mentioned it and you could be completely natural like Jay and Ronnie are!


----------



## Rotsocks

LOL definitely assisted.

I felt like I felt last week from about wk3 last year so I have got a fair idea of what the next 9 weeks are going to bring.

In a perverse way I am looking forward to a bit of suffering as everything has felt a little to comfortable up to now(will probably regret saying this next week)


----------



## Rotsocks

Joined back up at my old gym yesterday.

Its a bit further away from me but its really well equipped and the owner is going to keep an eye on me for these last 9 weeks and advise me on the last weeks final preperations.

There are some decent physiques training there so that gives me a little bit more motivation as well.

Trained Chest and Tri's yesterday and after pre exhausting with DB Fly's did Incline Smith Press 3 sets finishing with a drop set followed by 3 sets of Flat DB Presses than 2 sets of Mc Fly's and triple drop set on Cable Crossovers.

for Tri's 2 sets Scull Crushers,2 sets Mc Tricep Extentions finishing with a set of FST-7s on Cable Pressdowns.

Used my normal weights on each excersise but struggled to get my normal rep range which I have found before when training at different gyms. I think your muscle adapts to a particular piece of equipment through regular use and a slightly different angle makes the excersise that bit harder.

Got a great pumo so happy with that anyway.

10 mins abbs and 30min pwo cardio.

40 mins fasted cardio done and carbs dropped to 250 on training days now.


----------



## Rotsocks

Trained legs at new gym earlier and it was a hard session.

I think a combination of no extra carbs Sun along with the increase in cardio and reduction in carbs has emptied the tank a little so where I would normaly empty the tank on leg day I ended up on reserve today

Did 180kg squats but only managed 10 and 8 reps,Hack Squats 120kg 15 and 12 reps then PSCarb Leg Press finishing with walking lunges and leg extentions.

Used some different equipment for calves and managed to light them up with 4 x 50 rep sets

20 mins pwo cardio then straight to changing rooms for my frosties and whey.

45 mins cardio done in the rain this morning

I think we have had all the easy fat and I don't think the rest is going to shift without some suffering


----------



## Rotsocks

Trained Shoulders and Hams earlier.

Seated Smith Press to front, 3 sets finishing with a drop set.

DB Presses x 3 sets.

DB side raises one heavy set followed by a triple drop set and same for rear delts then finished with 3 sets of shrugs.

For hams supersetted lying hams curls with stiff leg dead lifts(different angle on ham curl mc realy hit the hams) x 2 then 2 supersets of reverse ham curls with standing ham curls.

10 mins abbs and 30mins cardio.

But light headed at end of HIT cardio and was ready for my pwo cereal and whey

Owner had a look at me today and was happy with where I am at for 8.5wks out and gave me a basic ideaof the plan for the last week up to the show but I am nipping in tomorrow morning when he has a bit more time to go into a bit more detail.

Hungry during cardio this morning and it does'nt help that my route passes the back of Asda so I got the full blast of bread being freshly baked this morning:thumbdown:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^ ha ha. That takes will power!


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> ^^ ha ha. That takes will power!


Not as much as baking Apple Pies,Pepppa Pig muddy puddle cup cakes and Cookie Dough with the kids this weekend though


----------



## Rotsocks

Modem went down last week and Virgin have been and fitted a new super hub so back on line and just catching up now.

Training has been going well and i have been tending to stick to 3 sets of 12reps on each excersise dropping the weight slightly each set and keeping the intensity going.The reduction in carbs and increase in cardio resulted in a 2lb loss for last week at 85.5kg so I did a clean high carb day on Sunday.

I am finding I am flattening off a fair bit towards the end of the week now so think the high carb day will be a regular feature from now

Trying to bulk the food out a bit so have replaced some of the rice in each meal with veg and 1/2 a cube of bovril with a small amount of hot water so i think I am having a mini sunday dinner. I am also sticking my last meal of strawberry casein in the freezer for half an hour before I eat it so it feels like i am eating Angel Delight


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Modem went down last week and Virgin have been and fitted a new super hub so back on line and just catching up now.
> 
> Training has been going well and i have been tending to stick to 3 sets of 12reps on each excersise dropping the weight slightly each set and keeping the intensity going.The reduction in carbs and increase in cardio resulted in a 2lb loss for last week at 85.5kg so I did a clean high carb day on Sunday.
> 
> I am finding I am flattening off a fair bit towards the end of the week now so think the high carb day will be a regular feature from now
> 
> Trying to bulk the food out a bit so have replaced some of the rice in each meal with veg and 1/2 a cube of bovril with a small amount of hot water so i think I am having a mini sunday dinner. I am also sticking my last meal of strawberry casein in the freezer for half an hour before I eat it so it feels like i am eating Angel Delight


looks like things go well for you, how many weeks you have left and how much cardio you do now?


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> looks like things go well for you, how many weeks you have left and how much cardio you do now?


7 weeks on Sunday Ruta.

5 x 40mins fasted and 30min pwo.


----------



## liam0810

7 weeks is gonna fly by mate. Where's the show again? It's down south isnt it? You have mentioned it but I'm too lazy to read back!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> 7 weeks is gonna fly by mate. Where's the show again? It's down south isnt it? You have mentioned it but I'm too lazy to read back!


Its at Leamington Spa near Coventry Liam.

Yes mate only 7 weeks but I am sure the days seem longer towards the end of a diet. :cursing:

I just seem to be trying to keep myself as busy as possible between meals to keep my mind off food


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> 7 weeks on Sunday Ruta.
> 
> 5 x 40mins fasted and 30min pwo.


I used to do fasted too but read study thats better to do after first meal so changed it  why do you do pwo, do you have enough energy for workout after?


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Its at Leamington Spa near Coventry Liam.
> 
> Yes mate only 7 weeks but I am sure the days seem longer towards the end of a diet. :cursing:
> 
> I just seem to be trying to keep myself as busy as possible between meals to keep my mind off food


there was my first show in UK, good venue :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Its at Leamington Spa near Coventry Liam.
> 
> Yes mate only 7 weeks but I am sure the days seem longer towards the end of a diet. :cursing:
> 
> I just seem to be trying to keep myself as busy as possible between meals to keep my mind off food


I start going to bed earlier, was going to bed at 9 some nights just so I wouldn't eat!


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> I used to do fasted too but read study thats better to do after first meal so changed it  why do you do pwo, do you have enough energy for workout after?


Don't tell me that Ruta. I have always been led to believe that fasted cardio is benificial as with your body not having had carbs for a while it would be more likely to use fat as an energy source.

I dont have any carbs after 7:30pm so have felt like my body is eating itself from the inside out a few times during fasted cardio over the last couple of weeks:cursing:

Doing pwo cardio to burn additional calories as weight loss is slowing down. Not much energy after training but just get on with it and use the thought of my pwo cereals to keep me going


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> there was my first show in UK, good venue :thumb:


Thats good to hear thanks.

Going to find out what restaurants are near to the venue ready for my post comp pig out


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> I start going to bed earlier, was going to bed at 9 some nights just so I wouldn't eat!


lol.

I have found I am going to bed earlier these last few weeks.

Watch news then straight off to bed.

Rock and Roll


----------



## Rotsocks

Could only get 3 to gym 3 times last week so did push/pull and legs.

Hunger has been ok but struggling with heavy weights so have focussed on realy strict form instead.

Weight was up 1lb midweek so have ended up doing fasted cardio every day along with the 3 x pwo sessions rusulting in holding that 1lb mid week increase at weigh in this morning.

Altough weight is up bf calipers are down and I can see clear changes to my phsique again with upper back now through legs split 4 ways and glutes starting to come through.

I canged meds round last week and have suffered realy bad with pip getting a lot of pain and swelling in all areas that i have adminisered so this along with the pain relief i have been taking may have affected the weight and hopefully I should see a nice 3lb loss next week when things settle down as I am worrying about making the weight again

Adventure park with the kids all day yesterday and off to my 5yr olds party later and might have a sunday dinner out or a take away later as gonna need fueling for the 18 cardio sessions planned for next week.

Carbs will remain 200 non training and 250 non training with additional fats also removed next week.

7 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

18 cardio sessions in a week. blimey! good luck.


----------



## Suprakill4

Any more pics yet. Still plenty of time mate so shouldn't be too much of a worry about making weight??


----------



## Rotsocks

Not had much time to get on here with the extra cardio and work/home life being very busy.

Anyway ended up eating clean carbs last sunday up to half five then had a chinese with the family. There was loads left so i had 2 more sittings before bed and finished it off with a piece of carrot cake. This is 1st sweet thing I have had in 11 weeks and it was heaven although all the chinese really bloated me.

Put 6lb on with the cheat but that was gone for tue and at midweek weigh in i am down another 2lb so hoping for a nice drop this week.

Training has been good and got a great pump doing chest and tri's mon with all the extra carbs.

Had a great leg session Wed although suffering bad with doms this morning which makes cardio a pain.

Did shoulders and hams Thurs and will nip in tomorrow morning to do back and biceps.

Macros have been the same and have done an hours fasted cardio every morning followed by 4 x 30min PWO sessions. Will stick up some 12 week progress pics this weekend.


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> 18 cardio sessions in a week. blimey! good luck.


Its actually 11 actual sessions. Its just the way I think of it in my head.

When I started doing cardio a session would be 30mins but am doing 60mins every morning so 14 x 30mins and 4 x 30mins pwo each week.

Will be doing same again next week


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Any more pics yet. Still plenty of time mate so shouldn't be too much of a worry about making weight??


Take them every week mate but usually pop them up every 4 weeks so 12 wk progress one's due this weekend.


----------



## Rotsocks

Nice cardio session this morning with some great weather.

Trained back and bi's this morning as well doing 16 sets for back and 6 for bi's with all sets consiting of 10 really strict reps followed by 5 extra with a bit of momentum. Great session and was nicely pumped.

10mins abbs then ended up doing 40mins pwo cardio as was feeling good although felt a bit light headeed when i had finished.

Going to do a high clean carb day tomorrow with a nice fat juicy steak,home made oven chips with toms on the vine in the evening and maybe some cake depending upon the weight loss in the morning


----------



## Rotsocks

Morning all.

Did an hours cardio earlier and for 6am on a sun morning it was a nice session.

Dry,mild with sun in the sky:thumb:

Have dropped 5lb this week so a happy bunny and sitting at 83.6kg with just 8lb to come off in 6 week to make the weight class. Its amazing the difference a few numbers on some scales make to your mood

Took some 12 week update pics straight after cardio and then made a start on the carbs with a big bowl of oats and whey followed by 4 oatcakes with PN Butter and milky coffee

There is only 6lb difference between these pics and last set I did at 8 weeks but i think I am more vascular and starting to get that grainy look coming through now.

I think the most noticable cahnges are from the rear with back,hams and glutes starting to come through now.


----------



## Rotsocks

Back comparison Wk8 to Wk12


----------



## liam0810

Jesus mate your shredded already! You've got weeks left and not far off stage condition. How much more do you think you'll drop?


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Jesus mate your shredded already! You've got weeks left and not far off stage condition. How much more do you think you'll drop?


Cheers Liam but some more to come off yet efore i am happy.

At least 8lb to make weight class but I will keep going untill glutes are striated as once they are done the rest will be ready.

There is also water weight to come off so probably around a stone in total.


----------



## liam0810

You should p1ss that mate!


----------



## Keeks

Looking fab there! :thumb: Steak and chips sounds awesome too, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## FATBOY

As i said before m8 i love the look you have to your physique and now you have the condition to match , i think i said before how much your shape and structure reminds me of james lewlen ( spelling i know lol )

you just keep doing what you are doing m8


----------



## Sharpy76

Huge difference between week 8 and week 12, impressive!

Been subbed to this for ages but i'm more of a lurker lol.

The next few weeks are gonna be interesting, keep it up you look great!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Looking fab there! :thumb: Steak and chips sounds awesome too, hope you enjoyed!


Thanks Keeks getting there.

The chips are a Gary Rhodes recipie and are so simple.

Cut pots into chunky chips leaving skin on,coat in a little olive oil and oven bake for 30mins,turn and sprinkle with freshly chopped garlic another half hour and done. Beautifull with a bit of salt and balsamic vinegar. Always have to make extra for the rest of the family:thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

FATBOY said:


> As i said before m8 i love the look you have to your physique and now you have the condition to match , i think i said before how much your shape and structure reminds me of james lewlen ( spelling i know lol )
> 
> you just keep doing what you are doing m8


Thanks mate that's a big compliment and appreciated


----------



## Rotsocks

Sharpy76 said:


> Huge difference between week 8 and week 12, impressive!
> 
> Been subbed to this for ages but i'm more of a lurker lol.
> 
> The next few weeks are gonna be interesting, keep it up you look great!


Cheers mate.

Head was tested wk's 9 to 11 as I only lost 1lb during this period although pics and calipers told a different story but its still nice to see it on the scales when you have got making a weight limit on the back of your mind.

Would like to be ready at 80kg or less going into the last week so that we can concerntrate on drying out and filling up without having to compromise on the loading because of the weight so this weeks loss put me nicely back on track.

Was buzzing this morning and recon I could of done 2hrs cardio no problem


----------



## Suprakill4

MASSIVE progress!!!! Your calves are seriously mental mate even from the front poses, monstrous. Amazing condition and veins are like a road map. Must be pretty happy right now.


----------



## Suprakill4

I was thinking exactly the same about similar to James Llewelyn. Missus massive fan of him an I showed your pics to her without head in it and she thought it was him so it doesn't get much better than that mate. Really pleasing shape and symmetry.


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Did an hours cardio earlier and for 6am on a sun morning it was a nice session.
> 
> Dry,mild with sun in the sky:thumb:
> 
> Have dropped 5lb this week so a happy bunny and sitting at 83.6kg with just 8lb to come off in 6 week to make the weight class. Its amazing the difference a few numbers on some scales make to your mood
> 
> Took some 12 week update pics straight after cardio and then made a start on the carbs with a big bowl of oats and whey followed by 4 oatcakes with PN Butter and milky coffee
> 
> There is only 6lb difference between these pics and last set I did at 8 weeks but i think I am more vascular and starting to get that grainy look coming through now.
> 
> I think the most noticable cahnges are from the rear with back,hams and glutes starting to come through now.
> 
> View attachment 92046
> View attachment 92047
> View attachment 92048
> View attachment 92049
> View attachment 92050
> View attachment 92051
> View attachment 92052


oh wow amazing, looking really good already, very well done :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> MASSIVE progress!!!! Your calves are seriously mental mate even from the front poses, monstrous. Amazing condition and veins are like a road map. Must be pretty happy right now.


Cheers pal train them hard every week but think i have good genetics in that area.

Was quite flat in pics as Sun am is the end of a whole week of low carbs before high carb sunday.

Veins popping everywhere now I am full of carbs


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same about similar to James Llewelyn. Missus massive fan of him an I showed your pics to her without head in it and she thought it was him so it doesn't get much better than that mate. Really pleasing shape and symmetry.


Wow I will take that mate.

Think your missus needs to go to specsavers though


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> oh wow amazing, looking really good already, very well done :thumb:


Thanks Ruta means a lot


----------



## Suprakill4

Rotsocks said:


> Wow I will take that mate.
> 
> Think your missus needs to go to specsavers though


Me too, she fancies James Llewelyn more than me, b1tch lol.


----------



## Rotsocks

Had a nice clean carb day yesterday consuming about 600g over 14hrs eating every 2hrs then finished it off with some Ice Cream,Cake and Buiscuits resulting in a 6lb increase this morning but I can feel my metabolism racing again today and recon that will be gone by mid week then hopefully drop another couple before next sunday.

Filled out nicely through the day getting hotter and more vascular as the day went on.

Love being full of clean carbs and this mornings 60mins of fasted cardio flew by.

Trained chest and tri's earlier and had a great session followed by 40mins cardio so that should of got rid of most of the excess carbs

Hunger has not been to bad last week and want to push things on a bit so this week carbs will drop 50g per day to 150 on non training and 200 on training. Cardio will remain unchanged.

Need to attack the stubborn lower back and glute fat now.


----------



## Rotsocks

Not a bad week at all considering drop in carbs.

Had 2 great sessions wed and thurs covering quads,hams,calves and shoulders and felt nice and strong although been getting a bit light headed towards the end of pwo cardio. 

Will be doing back and biceps in the morning and all cardio done to schedule.

Mid week weigh in is a 1lb loss so should do the 2lb for sunday.

Face starting to sink in this week so the wife is not happy and several people at work have told me I have been dieting to long and am stating to look ill and gaunt.(not sure if this is good or bad)

Looking forward to high carb day Sunday and that 1st big bowl of porridge


----------



## miggs

Hey bro long time, wow your looking really good mate keep it up..


----------



## Rotsocks

miggs said:


> Hey bro long time, wow your looking really good mate keep it up..


Cheers bud.

Just plugging away one day at a time now


----------



## Rotsocks

Had a great back and bi session earlier.

The new gym has some great hammer equipment and i was like a kid in a toy shop spoilt for choice. 

Felt strong and motivated although did'nt get a great pump which is probably as its was the last session of a week of low carbs.

Can see more changes in my phsique this week with the muscles in my upper arms seperating nicely now and have got a few more veins i have never seen before

Did 40 mins pwo cardio and went very light headed for last 10mins so getting ready for high carb day tomorrow.

Picked up a peanut butter chunky kit kat bar which I am looking forward to sampling tomorrow night.


----------



## Rotsocks

This morning's cardio was hard work as was hungry all the way round.

Only had 150g carbs yesterday even though it was a training day so felt it this morning however the thought of that big bowl of porridge pulled me home

Weight the week is 2.5 llb which I was expecting with the changes I have seen to my physique this week so sitting at 82.5kg.

Happy with that and will leave cardio and macros same for next week to see if we can get another 2lb off.

Just devoured the big bowl of porridge along with 8 oatcakes and pn butter so 1st 100g done.

Another 500g of clean stuff and I will hit some junk


----------



## Rotsocks

Managed just over 600g of cleab carbs by 9pm yesterday then tried some chocolate but it made me feel sick-wtf so had a Magnum Ice Cream then a big bowl of Cornflakes with ice cold milk and later on some biscuits and Lime Cheesecake so nothing epic and scales were only up a couple of lbs this morning which I recon will be gone by tue/wed so rest of week to get another 2lb off.

Hours cardio done this morning then trained chest and tri's at diner today and had a great session feeling nice and strong and got a great pump which is always the case after the high carb day.

10mins abbs and 45mins pwo cardio.

I think I am starting to enjoy the suffering in a perverse way as today's cardio and training felt to easy. Pushed cardio a bit harder and have taken in 165g of carbs instead of the planned 200 today to get myself feeling depleted again quicker.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bet the cheat was nice mate!!! I take it your still well on track then?


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Bet the cheat was nice mate!!! I take it your still well on track then?


The Magnum and Key Lime Pie Cheesecake was nice pal.

TBH I can take or leave the crap. Its the increase in clean carbs I really look forward to.

Yes gonna make weight comfortably now and I will probably drop to around 78kg before carb up and water manipulation.


----------



## Rotsocks

Weight down another 2.5lb for the week so sat at 81.4kg at 05:30 this morning.

Clear changes visible in my physique again this week with striations now coming through in glutes which was always my ultimate goal although there is a bit of loose skin in this area so I am using Thiomucase Cream to see if that helps to tighten the skin up.

Trained Shoulders and Hams yesterday morning and felt good managing 100kg BB shoulder presses for 3 sets of 12/10 and 8 followed by 40kg DB presses also for 12/10/8 then did a couple of triple drop sets for side and rear dets finishing off with 3 sets of 80kg shrugs for 40/35/30 reps(shoulders nice and sore this morning)

For Hams it was Lying leg curl supersetted with Stiff leg deadlifts @140kg for 3 sets followed by 3 sets of seated ham curls and they were on fire by the end.

10mins abbs and 45mins cardio done with last 10mins a bit of a blur again

Was chatting to the Gym owner after once I had got my bearings back and he said the way my metabolism is working now I with the fat I have left to shift in these last 4 weeks I can afford to decrease cardio/inc calories and slow weight loss down a bit keeping me fuller and holding onto more muscle so I am going to try reducing cardio from 9hr to 7hr next week and increasing daily calories by 270c by adding in 15g of fats into my last 2 meals. My thinking is I burn about 700calories per hr during cardio so this with the 270c extra per day is approx 3300calories less expenditure per week which is about a lb of fat so should drop the fat loss to 1-1.5lb per week. Thats the theory but we will see what happens and adjust mid week if required.

TBH I was expecting to have to dig really deep and feel i could suffer more these last 4 weeks so it would be nice if this works and I can coast in.

Any additional energy can then be channelled into the weight sessions.

Family went across to the coast yesterday afternoon as the wife has got a few days off work so i am going to have a run across to the UKBFF Qualifier at Leicester this afteroon.

Couple of glute shots


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck on the last 4 weeks mate. whereabouts is the qualifier? I'm just outside leicester. Might see if `i can get a green card and shoot over there myself (although I'm pushing it with the Liverpool/****nal game on today as well!)


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> good luck on the last 4 weeks mate. whereabouts is the qualifier? I'm just outside leicester. Might see if `i can get a green card and shoot over there myself (although I'm pushing it with the Liverpool/****nal game on today as well!)


At the Y Theatre. East Street. Doors open 2pm starts at 3pm.

I wil be there about 2pm


----------



## CJ

Rotsocks said:


> At the Y Theatre. East Street. Doors open 2pm starts at 3pm.
> 
> I wil be there about 2pm


Looking brilliant buddy lol

Fark


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rotsocks said:


> At the Y Theatre. East Street. Doors open 2pm starts at 3pm.
> 
> I wil be there about 2pm


If I can make it I'll look out for you pal.


----------



## Keeks

Looking great! Not long to go now!

Have you used the thiomucase cream before? Is it any good?


----------



## Rotsocks

CJ said:


> Looking brilliant buddy lol
> 
> Fark


Cheers Craig.

Getting there steadily mate.

Went through the plan for carbing up and drying out in the last few days with the gym owner yesterday and really looking forward to it as he tells me it will transform my physique.

Also got a plan in place for hardening right up during the last 2-3 weeks so its all coming together.

I am buzzing now and can's wait for show day.


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> If I can make it I'll look out for you pal.


OK Chilli.Its a small venue so i should not be hard to find.

I will be the little fat one eating chicken and rice cakes


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Looking great! Not long to go now!
> 
> Have you used the thiomucase cream before? Is it any good?


Thanks Keeks.

Yes can't wait now even started putting a list together of what I will need on the day

Not used it before but have heard good things about it so giving it a go.

Been on it a week now and not noticed a big difference yet


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks Keeks.
> 
> Yes can't wait now even started putting a list together of what I will need on the day
> 
> Not used it before but have heard good things about it so giving it a go.
> 
> Been on it a week now and not noticed a big difference yet


Lol, thats what Im plike, already planning what I need etc, so exciting!

Might give that cream a whirl, cant do any harm can it!? Ta!


----------



## Suprakill4

You've got your Christmas tree out early this year mate!!

Look incredible, hamstrings look insane, great detail and thickness everywhere. Very envious, perfect physique IMO.


----------



## RACK

Looking awesome mate!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Lol, thats what Im plike, already planning what I need etc, so exciting!
> 
> Might give that cream a whirl, cant do any harm can it!? Ta!


Thats what I thought Keeks.

Let me know if you need the details of the website I ordered mine from.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> You've got your Christmas tree out early this year mate!!
> 
> Look incredible, hamstrings look insane, great detail and thickness everywhere. Very envious, perfect physique IMO.


Thanks mate.

Really appreciate the positive comments.

Hamstrings have stayed injury free this year so I have been able to hit them hard which always helps


----------



## Rotsocks

RACK said:


> Looking awesome mate!!!


Cheers Rack for the kind words.

Just got to screw the rest of the stubborn fat off over the next 3 weeks then dry out and fill up.

We have got a few from my Gym competing at Leeds so hopefully I can get up and see you and Craig rock the stage.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Thats what I thought Keeks.
> 
> Let me know if you need the details of the website I ordered mine from.


Cheers, already ordered it from Supplement Warehouse. :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

Weighed myself this morning as doing a trial carb load this weekend and have dropped 1.5lb for the week so sat at 80.7kg 1st thing this morning so bang on with what i wanted.

Same old story with training loads of energy at start of week from sundays refeed but started feeling it from thurs and very lethargic through till this morning although a switch sems to flick when i get to the gym and i come alive and blast through my sessions. 

The prep is really starting to get tiresome now and I will be ready for the show to be out the way so I can get back to a normal life as at the minute everything revolves around getting ready for the show and all I seem to be doing is cookin,eating or training and feel really selfish as there are things as a family we are not doing that we normally would. I also feel that I am wishing my life away at times which is not a good thing at my age

How people do this year in and out amazes me as it a massive sacrifice.

Anyway back to the carb up trial.

With never doing one before I thought I would see how I respond so the plan was 400 today and 400/500 of clean carbs tomorrow depending upon how i look in the morning and its been interesting as I have just been wanting to smash a load of carbs in and have had to hold myself back all day. Really struggled in Mcdonalds with the kids earlier as was dying for a chip

I have ended up putting away about 460g as had a few bananas and rice cakes extra so will see how i look in the morning and decide how many to go for tomorrow. Full and vascular at the minute and off to bed before the ice cream calling my name gets the better of me


----------



## Rotsocks

Not been getting on here much as lots going on with training,work and home so just a quick update.

Trial carb load went well 460 on sat and 500 on sun and tolerated it well.

A little bit of smoothing over in the evenings but sodium and water was at normal levels so to be expected.

Woke up both sun and mon morning nice full and dry so we have a clear plan now for carb up starting 3 days before show.

This week has been a hard one as refeed carbs usually last untill wed/thurs but were gone by tue this week so each day has been more of a struggle particulary what i call the thinking stuff at work and also sleeping from thurs night when really hungry.

Anyway have dropped another 1lb this week so sat at just over 80kg.

Will pop some progress pics up tomorrow if i can be ****d to take any.


----------



## Jef147

Keep the updates comin mate........great log!


----------



## Rotsocks

Was up for cardio at 3am this morning as could not sleep due to hunger.

Felt so sad pounding the streets as people were still coming home from the clubs

Anyway got back had a big bowl of porridge,a kip then took these so quite depleted.

Weight is down again this morning for the 1st time under 80kg but I just feel smaller.

Hopefully the carbing up will fill me out a bit.

Off to kids indoor play area in a while and will be banging the carbs in regulary throughout the day.

Got some nice Sea Bream and Sea Bass for later

Right quad a bit blurred due to pip swelling.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Looking great mate! Good work.


----------



## CJ

Rotsocks said:


> Was up for cardio at 3am this morning as could not sleep due to hunger.
> 
> Felt so sad pounding the streets as people were still coming home from the clubs
> 
> Anyway got back had a big bowl of porridge,a kip then took these so quite depleted.
> 
> Weight is down again this morning for the 1st time under 80kg but I just feel smaller.
> 
> Hopefully the carbing up will fill me out a bit.
> 
> Off to kids indoor play area in a while and will be banging the carbs in regulary throughout the day.
> 
> Got some nice Sea Bream and Sea Bass for later
> 
> Right quad a bit blurred due to pip swelling.
> 
> View attachment 94654
> View attachment 94655
> View attachment 94656
> View attachment 94657
> View attachment 94658
> View attachment 94659


Brilliant Andy...over the moon at how well you've come in buddy


----------



## Rotsocks

chilli said:


> Looking great mate! Good work.


Thanks Pal



CJ said:


> Brilliant Andy...over the moon at how well you've come in buddy


Cheers Craig. A bit more to come off over the next 8 days then fill up and dry out.

All the best with your last week pal.


----------



## Rotsocks

As already mentioned weigh back down to pre refeed weight by Wed morning so should see another 2-3lb off before starting carb up so with water depletion making the weight should not be an issue.

Very hungry from Wed of this week even on 200g carbs/day so not looking forward to going through this weekend without a refeed. Feeling lethargic but having some great gym sessions and strength still up.

180kg squats,160kg Hammer Pull Downs and 100kg shoulder presses achieved this week as part of leg,back and shoulder sessions. Will be doing a normal chest session tommorow the start depletion workouts Sun to Wed with last cardio session on wed before starting carb up on Thurs. :thumb:

Am only working half days next week so that I can focus on the water loading and carb up.

Starting to get excited now and can't wait till show day.


----------



## Suprakill4

Exiting times mate!!! 180kg squats lol. What you bl00dy do in off season?!?


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Exiting times mate!!! 180kg squats lol. What you bl00dy do in off season?!?


My pb is 220kg full squats for 12 then 10 reps unspotted


----------



## Rotsocks

Had one of those days at work yesterday when everybody want a piece of your time.

1st person to collar me was in the tolilets before I had even started work.

Got interupted during all of my meals and got stuck in a meeting for nearly 3hrs.

So glad I have booked half days all next week so I can focus on what needs doing during the last week.

Anyway did my last proper weight session(chest and tri's) yesterday and again another great session nice and strong altough no massive pump as refeed carbs from last weekend well and truly gone

Gym owner had a look at me and tells me I am ready and he has even told me to put a few more carbs back in for the next 5 days before we start carb loading as he can see I am quite depleted so hopefully a nice smooth run into the show next Sun now.

I was 1.5lb down for the week this morning so 79kg

Really buzzing and cant wait to get on stage now.

Gonna spend day with kids today then off to the Leeds show tomorrow to support @CJ and @RACK along with a few lads from the gym who are competing.


----------



## defdaz

Looking brilliant mate, I will definitely be cheering you on next weekend!! Give Rack and CJ an extra cheer for me.

Enjoy the last week :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Was great to see you at Leeds mate and you're looking RIPPED already. You'll defo do some damage on the stage


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Was great to see you at Leeds mate and you're looking RIPPED already. You'll defo do some damage on the stage


This....../\

Looked extremely lean.

Tell you what though, did you see that tommy guy in the inter u80's...fvcking hell, talk about hollow bones !!!!


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> This....../\
> 
> Looked extremely lean.
> 
> Tell you what though, did you see that tommy guy in the inter u80's...fvcking hell, talk about hollow bones !!!!


He was huge for his size! Who got the overall in the show?


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> He was huge for his size! Who got the overall in the show?


Ricardo mate


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Ricardo mate


He was huge. Didn't get chance to say hi on sunday mate, but well done on placing 3rd.

Rotscocks would of been good to speak to you as well mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

defdaz said:


> Looking brilliant mate, I will definitely be cheering you on next weekend!! Give Rack and CJ an extra cheer for me.
> 
> Enjoy the last week :thumb:


Cheers Daz and thanks.

Please say hi if you see me knocking about on Sunday.


----------



## Rotsocks

RACK said:


> Was great to see you at Leeds mate and you're looking RIPPED already. You'll defo do some damage on the stage


Cheers Rack will try my best.

Always wanted to be ready a week out so it was just a case of drying out and filling up in the last week.


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> He was huge. Didn't get chance to say hi on sunday mate, but well done on placing 3rd.
> 
> Rotscocks would of been good to speak to you as well mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## Rotsocks

CJ said:


> This....../\
> 
> Looked extremely lean.
> 
> Tell you what though, did you see that tommy guy in the inter u80's...fvcking hell, talk about hollow bones !!!!


Thanks Craig.

Yes he was a monster.

I have never seen so much muscle on a 80kg guy before.

Best Inter U80 I have seen this year by a long way.

Apperently he only made weight by the skin of his teeth.


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> He was huge. Didn't get chance to say hi on sunday mate, but well done on placing 3rd.
> 
> Rotscocks would of been good to speak to you as well mate.


Yes mate it would.

Had a good look round but did'nt spot you.

Has going got you motivated for next year liam?


----------



## Rotsocks

Just a quick update as been busy this week trying to fit 8hrs into 4 at work,visiting secondary schools to decide which one to send our middle daughter to and getting everything sorted for this weekend.

Water loading was fun having to go to loo every 15mins at its peak.

Depletion workouts done Mon,Tue and Wed and all training and cardio stopped today when carb loading started.

Have smoothed over a bit with all the water and salting all 8 meals and have put on a few pounds so hovering around 80kg's first thing which is exactly where I wanted to be going into the last week.

Working my way through a 4kg mix of sweet pot,pot,banana and brown and white rice today so about 850g which will drop to 600g and 400g sat and sun depending upon condition.

Salt comes out tomorrow and water cut 6pm sat.

Steak,Chips and a glass of wine sat night and pray I wake up dry on Sun morning


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Yes mate it would.
> 
> Had a good look round but did'nt spot you.
> 
> Has going got you motivated for next year liam?


It has mate but I've realised ive got a lot of work to do not shame myself up there


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds a great plan mate can't wait to see the final pics. Remind me what comp it is again, too tired to look lol.

I know title says Leeds but that's been and gone?


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds a great plan mate can't wait to see the final pics. Remind me what comp it is again, too tired to look lol.
> 
> I know title says Leeds but that's been and gone?


Its the Leamington Spa Qualifier on Sunday


----------



## Rotsocks

Well after consuming 7kg of my carb mix along with 1.5kg of chicken over 28 meals in the last 2 days I am 1lb down from pre carb up weight this morning so just under 80kg at 05:30 this morning.

Would imagine this is because water has been tapered off by 2l each day from a peak of 12l and salt stopped yeaterday lunchtime.

I am expecting another drop overnight as water stops at 6pm today so should be comfortably under weight limit so can continue trickling the carbs in tomorrow.

Look fuller and tighter this morning but I am expecting the biggest changes to take effect overnight with the removal of water and the addition of fats/wine later

Have got two really nice organic ribeye steaks for diner tonight and breakfast in the morning.

Diner is ribeye with chips with a glass of wine and breakfast ribeye with 4 egg yolks and 2 wholemeal toast with unsalted butter

A bit of running about to do this morning then just get my bag ready and try and chill for rest of the day


----------



## liam0810

Good luck for tomorrow mate


----------



## Suprakill4

God I bet your enjoying tj wine and ribeye with eggs. Really routing for you mate mate,

Absolute best of luck to you, go and enjoy yourself. Wish I was going to the show. Is this a qualifier for the Brits?


----------



## Keeks

Good luck for tomorrow, no doubt you'll do ace!  Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Mingster

All the best for tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow mate


Thanks Liam.

Everything packed except for cold food.

Just tan to do later now.



Suprakill4 said:


> God I bet your enjoying tj wine and ribeye with eggs. Really routing for you mate mate,
> 
> Absolute best of luck to you, go and enjoy yourself. Wish I was going to the show. Is this a qualifier for the Brits?


Steak and chips at 8pm,wine before bed then steak and eggs for breakfast.

Does'nt get much better than that after 18 weeks dieting.

Yes its a UKBFF qualifier



Keeks said:


> Good luck for tomorrow, no doubt you'll do ace!  Cant wait to see pics!


Thanks Keeks.

If I get time in morning I will pop some up after 2nd coat of tan.



Mingster said:


> All the best for tomorrow:thumbup1:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck mate!

Been a lurker of your journal for ages now and it'll be great to see you do well


----------



## Rotsocks

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Been a lurker of your journal for ages now and it'll be great to see you do well


Thanks mate.

Hope all the hard work pays off tomorrow but then all the other competitors will of been working hard to.


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Suprakill4

Well all the hard works been done mate so nothing you can do now exept enjoy it. Best of luck.


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hope all the hard work pays off tomorrow but then all the other competitors will of been working hard to.


Being fair mate, if you had done Leeds last week I think you'd of only been pushed by the lad who won the U80's nobody was close to him or what you were in your last pics. Hopefully you win mate and get an invite to the Britts as ill be there and will cheer you on.


----------



## Rotsocks

R0BR0ID said:


> Good luck for tomorrow!


Cheers Pal.



Suprakill4 said:


> Well all the hard works been done mate so nothing you can do now exept enjoy it. Best of luck.


Thanks again.

Breakfast soon



liam0810 said:


> Being fair mate, if you had done Leeds last week I think you'd of only been pushed by the lad who won the U80's nobody was close to him or what you were in your last pics. Hopefully you win mate and get an invite to the Britts as ill be there and will cheer you on.


Thanks Liam. Would be good to meet up.

That U80 guy was very heavily musced and reminded me of Andrew "Stumpy" Raines


----------



## Rotsocks

Steak and Egg Yolks on Wholemeal butterered toast was epic.

The only thing it needed to make it perfect was a bit of seasoning and a nice cup of milky coffee.

3lb down from yesterday and definitely tighter and dryer this morning so am a happy bunny

Nicely under the weight limit so I can eat all 3 more planned meals up to weigh in at 12:30 without having to worry about making the weight.


----------



## Rotsocks

Just showered 1st coat of tan off now kids are up and took a few quick pics in conservatory while I am waiting for the wife to put the 2nd coat on(to cold to go outside)

Lighting not great in there but think pics give a decent indication of dryness we have achieved.


----------



## Keeks

Looking fantastic there! Good luck, not that you'll need it looking like that! Have a fab day!


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking awesome mate, have a great day!!


----------



## defdaz

Shredded!! Good luck mate, I'll be a hollerin'!!


----------



## fitrut

oh wow amazing condition, well done and best of luck today, I bet youll do great there :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate. King of conditioning or what. Striations everywhere!! Amazing.


----------



## TELBOR

Hope it's been a good one :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Andy you seriously kicked some ass mate, you looked amazing. Most cut bodybuilder of the show I'd say (though I left a little early). Good luck at the brits mate!


----------



## FATBOY

i knew you would take some beating m8 massive congratulations


----------



## Sharpy76

How did it go?!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4

Did he come first?!?!? All these comments and nothing about placing lol!!

Well done rots. Was obvious you was going to be the moat shredded judging on those last pics!


----------



## defdaz

He won by a mile guys. 

- - - Updated - - -

He won by a mile guys.


----------



## Sharpy76

Brilliant stuff!!!

Congratulations, you totally deserved it!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Well done mate, knew you'd do well! Will look forward to seeing you at the Brits!

- - - Updated - - -

Well done mate, knew you'd do well! Will look forward to seeing you at the Brits!


----------



## RACK

Massive well done mate, conditioning on the pics looks insane!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Sorry its taken I while for me to get on here to catch up.

Spent the rest of the Sunday after the show with the family.

Monday spent trying to catch up at work wth only doing 16hrs last week then onto gym to do legs

and had an hour with the gym owner putting a plan together for the next 3 weeks.

I ended up dropping 5lbs during the carb up,sodium and water manipulation stage so came in 8lb under the weight limit so the plan is to fill me out up to the finals whilst maintaining condition.

The day was a bit of a blurr to be honest as we did'nt get to the venue untill 1pm then weigh in,registration and pretty much straight into competitors meeting. We got family and friends settled in and seated then back stage(probably a bit to early in hindsight)

I have always admired the bodybuilders who hold there pose on stage even when relaxed so tried my hardest to "keep tight at all times" and my god is that hard work.

I was really blowing after the compulsories and ended up forgetting the middle part of my routine which was a bit annoying,however was chuffed with the result and condition we achieved.

We left about 6 as little one was getting tired and had to get them back ready for school on monday.

Had some Oatcakes and Coffee after coming off stage then Chinese and a Kispy Kreme later when we got home. Tried a bit of choc before bed but ended up back on the old favourite of cornflakes with ice cold milk and was still 3lb under the weight limit on the Mon morning.

Back on normal diet monday with calories increased today following last nights discussion.

Trained back and biceps earlier and pump and vascularity was unreal. Thought my arms wer going to explode.

Thanks Andy

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry its taken I while for me to get on here to catch up.

Spent the rest of the Sunday after the show with the family.

Monday spent trying to catch up at work wth only doing 16hrs last week then onto gym to do legs

and had an hour with the gym owner putting a plan together for the next 3 weeks.

I ended up dropping 5lbs during the carb up,sodium and water manipulation stage so came in 8lb under the weight limit so the plan is to fill me out up to the finals whilst maintaining condition.

The day was a bit of a blurr to be honest as we did'nt get to the venue untill 1pm then weigh in,registration and pretty much straight into competitors meeting. We got family and friends settled in and seated then back stage(probably a bit to early in hindsight)

I have always admired the bodybuilders who hold there pose on stage even when relaxed so tried my hardest to "keep tight at all times" and my god is that hard work.

I was really blowing after the compulsories and ended up forgetting the middle part of my routine which was a bit annoying,however was chuffed with the result and condition we achieved.

We left about 6 as little one was getting tired and had to get them back ready for school on monday.

Had some Oatcakes and Coffee after coming off stage then Chinese and a Kispy Kreme later when we got home. Tried a bit of choc before bed but ended up back on the old favourite of cornflakes with ice cold milk and was still 3lb under the weight limit on the Mon morning.

Back on normal diet monday with calories increased today following last nights discussion.

Trained back and biceps earlier and pump and vascularity was unreal. Thought my arms wer going to explode.

Thanks Andy


----------



## Rotsocks

FATBOY said:


> i knew you would take some beating m8 massive congratulations


Thanks mate.

Well done rots. Was obvious you was going to be the moat shredded judging on those last pics!


----------



## Suprakill4

Really good to hear mate. Get smashing it for the Brits. You should be able to come in crazy full with 8lbs to play with!!!! Made up for you mate I've really enjoyed this journal.

A goo productive off season then after the Brits? Perhaps try and break into under 90 next year as this class condition wise you couldn't be any tighter surely so I know you had 8lbs to play with, surely can add that in a good off season?


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> oh wow amazing condition, well done and best of luck today, I bet youll do great there :thumb:


Thanks



defdaz said:


> Shredded!! Good luck mate, I'll be a hollerin'!!


Cheers and I heard you mate. thanks it makes a big difference.



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking awesome mate, have a great day!!


Cheers Pal



Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic there! Good luck, not that you'll need it looking like that! Have a fab day!


Recon that cream did the trick Keeks

- - - Updated - - -



fitrut said:


> oh wow amazing condition, well done and best of luck today, I bet youll do great there :thumb:


Thanks



defdaz said:


> Shredded!! Good luck mate, I'll be a hollerin'!!


Cheers and I heard you mate. thanks it makes a big difference.



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking awesome mate, have a great day!!


Cheers Pal



Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic there! Good luck, not that you'll need it looking like that! Have a fab day!


Recon that cream did the trick Keeks

- - - Updated - - -



fitrut said:


> oh wow amazing condition, well done and best of luck today, I bet youll do great there :thumb:


Thanks



defdaz said:


> Shredded!! Good luck mate, I'll be a hollerin'!!


Cheers and I heard you mate. thanks it makes a big difference.



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking awesome mate, have a great day!!


Cheers Pal



Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic there! Good luck, not that you'll need it looking like that! Have a fab day!


Recon that cream did the trick Keeks


----------



## Rotsocks

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## defdaz

Great photos Andy!! Glad you heard me, got the people with me cheering along too (though they didn't need much encouragement, they could appreciate a quality physique without my badgering!). You had the best physique I saw that night. I gave you a thumbs up when you were sat back down with your family but wasn't sure if you recognised me - you looked shattered and shell-shocked mate 

Well done again and best of luck at the Brits!

- - - Updated - - -

Great photos Andy!! Glad you heard me, got the people with me cheering along too (though they didn't need much encouragement, they could appreciate a quality physique without my badgering!). You had the best physique I saw that night. I gave you a thumbs up when you were sat back down with your family but wasn't sure if you recognised me - you looked shattered and shell-shocked mate 

Well done again and best of luck at the Brits!


----------



## Sharpy76

Those pics of you on stage are awesome!

You looked head and shoulders above the 2 beside you (no disrespect to them). Your glutes looked ripped!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Really clear winner mate. Amazing condition and symmetry.


----------



## Rotsocks

defdaz said:


> Great photos Andy!! Glad you heard me, got the people with me cheering along too (though they didn't need much encouragement, they could appreciate a quality physique without my badgering!). You had the best physique I saw that night. I gave you a thumbs up when you were sat back down with your family but wasn't sure if you recognised me - you looked shattered and shell-shocked mate
> 
> Well done again and best of luck at the Brits!
> 
> Thanks again pal and yes i remember the thumbs up.
> 
> I was shattered mate as had been up most of the night and was pretty dehydrated as well.
> 
> Think only the adrenalin kept me going and it was a bit of a relief once I had done on stage and could relax.


----------



## Rotsocks

Sharpy76 said:


> Those pics of you on stage are awesome!
> 
> You looked head and shoulders above the 2 beside you (no disrespect to them). Your glutes looked ripped!!!!


Cheers Bud.

Thats what 15 weeks on the treadmill on maximum elevation does for you


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Really clear winner mate. Amazing condition and symmetry.


Cheers pal.

Just need to fill out a bit for finals now.


----------



## Rotsocks




----------



## Sharpy76

I absolutely love that pose in the last shot!

Really shows off your arms/delts and that great big striation across the middle of both pecs, awesome!!! In complete awe of your condition mate, you looked fantastic.

The quality of the pic's is great too.

Whats your plans now mate?

Edit: i think you should change your avi now, that last pic gets my vote:wink:


----------



## CJ

As I said previously Andy.......awesome


----------



## Suprakill4

Love the new pics andy. Pose in the last pic is killer!

One thing I notice is you absolutely NAIL every pose its perfected. Must have taken some ammount of practise. I try to practise a lot even though wont compete for another year or two because can have the best physique on stage but if you can't show it off its pointless even turning up.


----------



## Mingster

Fantastic.

That's all I can say really Brilliant stuff:thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

CJ said:


> As I said previously Andy.......awesome


Cheers Craig.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Love the new pics andy. Pose in the last pic is killer!
> 
> One thing I notice is you absolutely NAIL every pose its perfected. Must have taken some ammount of practise. I try to practise a lot even though wont compete for another year or two because can have the best physique on stage but if you can't show it off its pointless even turning up.


Thanks pal.

Still need to work on my posing mate so now that I am not doing pwo cardio I am doing 30mins posing practice after each session which is like another session on its own.

There is nothing like posing on stage under the lights when dehydrated. Its hard work so the more practice the better prepared you are.

- - - Updated - - -



Mingster said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> That's all I can say really Brilliant stuff:thumb:


Thanks Mate


----------



## Rotsocks

Sharpy76 said:


> I absolutely love that pose in the last shot!
> 
> Really shows off your arms/delts and that great big striation across the middle of both pecs, awesome!!! In complete awe of your condition mate, you looked fantastic
> 
> The quality of the pic's is great too.
> 
> Whats your plans now mate?
> 
> Edit: i think you should change your avi now, that last pic gets my vote:wink:


Thanks pal.

My favourite pose to.

I have been invited to the UKBFF British Finals on the 20 and 21st of October in Manchester so preparing for that now.

Good idea for the avi


----------



## Suprakill4

Can imagine mate I get tired doing one pose when I get out of bed lol.

Bring on the Brits.


----------



## Keeks

Great pictures, great physique, congratulations and very well done!!! And roll on the Brits!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Great pictures, great physique, congratulations and very well done!!! And roll on the Brits!


Thankyou very much Keeks.

Was looking out for you on stage at Leeds and could not figure out for the life of me which one you were as nobody looked familiar but sure I read on here later that you have decided not to do bikini now


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Thankyou very much Keeks.
> 
> Was looking out for you on stage at Leeds and could not figure out for the life of me which one you were as nobody looked familiar but sure I read on here later that you have decided not to do bikini now


Lol, yeah decided against doing the Leeds show and just to concentrate on the Nabba shows. One week out now and very excited!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Lol, yeah decided against doing the Leeds show and just to concentrate on the Nabba shows. One week out now and very excited!


All the best with that one then Keeks.

Will be following to see how you get on.

- - - Updated - - -

Managed 4 great sessions this week.

Was nice to be able to train to failure again after the depletion training last week.

The extra carbs from the load up and this weeks increase are giving me a great pump and training intensity is excellent.

Got a bit of water retention from the dirty food on mon but that has gone by thurs and sat at bang on 80kg nice and dry and full first thing now.

I have adjusted carbs/fats to maintain this weight and am having to put in 350c/60f per day to maintain this weight so metabolism must be racing as was down to 200c/20f earlier in diet.

Having taken into account data from last carb up and sodium/water depletion along with the earlier weight in time for the finals which with the more aggressice carb up planned we are going to go into last week at 80kg and should weigh in around 80kg on the following sat am.

Looking back at my weekly progress pics we definitely lost some muscle the last few weeks of the diet and are reasonably confident i can hold the same stage condition at 80kg and fuller.

Not going to have any cheat meals up to the show now as a. Don't have any carb cravings due to the increase in daily carbs and b. Want to monitor weight daily without water retention scewing things.


----------



## Suprakill4

Rotsocks said:


> All the best with that one then Keeks.
> 
> Will be following to see how you get on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Managed 4 great sessions this week.
> 
> Was nice to be able to train to failure again after the depletion training last week.
> 
> The extra carbs from the load up and this weeks increase are giving me a great pump and training intensity is excellent.
> 
> Got a bit of water retention from the dirty food on mon but that has gone by thurs and sat at bang on 80kg nice and dry and full first thing now.
> 
> I have adjusted carbs/fats to maintain this weight and am having to put in 350c/60f per day to maintain this weight so metabolism must be racing as was down to 200c/20f earlier in diet.
> 
> Having taken into account data from last carb up and sodium/water depletion along with the earlier weight in time for the finals which with the more aggressice carb up planned we are going to go into last week at 80kg and should weigh in around 80kg on the following sat am.
> 
> Looking back at my weekly progress pics we definitely lost some muscle the last few weeks of the diet and are reasonably confident i can hold the same stage condition at 80kg and fuller.
> 
> Not going to have any cheat meals up to the show now as a. Don't have any carb cravings due to the increase in daily carbs and b. Want to monitor weight daily without water retention scewing things.


sounds a good plan mate. Looking fuller at the show should be brilliant if you are as lean or leaner (if thats possible). Will say hi if i see you as im going to brits, all booked, saturday and sunday.

- - - Updated - - -



Rotsocks said:


> All the best with that one then Keeks.
> 
> Will be following to see how you get on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Managed 4 great sessions this week.
> 
> Was nice to be able to train to failure again after the depletion training last week.
> 
> The extra carbs from the load up and this weeks increase are giving me a great pump and training intensity is excellent.
> 
> Got a bit of water retention from the dirty food on mon but that has gone by thurs and sat at bang on 80kg nice and dry and full first thing now.
> 
> I have adjusted carbs/fats to maintain this weight and am having to put in 350c/60f per day to maintain this weight so metabolism must be racing as was down to 200c/20f earlier in diet.
> 
> Having taken into account data from last carb up and sodium/water depletion along with the earlier weight in time for the finals which with the more aggressice carb up planned we are going to go into last week at 80kg and should weigh in around 80kg on the following sat am.
> 
> Looking back at my weekly progress pics we definitely lost some muscle the last few weeks of the diet and are reasonably confident i can hold the same stage condition at 80kg and fuller.
> 
> Not going to have any cheat meals up to the show now as a. Don't have any carb cravings due to the increase in daily carbs and b. Want to monitor weight daily without water retention scewing things.


sounds a good plan mate. Looking fuller at the show should be brilliant if you are as lean or leaner (if thats possible). Will say hi if i see you as im going to brits, all booked, saturday and sunday.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> sounds a good plan mate. Looking fuller at the show should be brilliant if you are as lean or leaner (if thats possible). Will say hi if i see you as im going to brits, all booked, saturday and sunday.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sounds a good plan mate. Looking fuller at the show should be brilliant if you are as lean or leaner (if thats possible). Will say hi if i see you as im going to brits, all booked, saturday and sunday.


Wont be any leaner but the fuller muscles should give the illusion of being tighter.

Yes mate give me a shout if you see me as I love to meet people of the forums in real life.

Where you staying?


----------



## Suprakill4

Staying at a cheap Britannia hotel about 10 minutes away mate. Only need it to sleep because show runs untill late and be out for dinner, roll into bed then check out in morning and watch the Sunday show. Was only £68 for me and the missus.


----------



## greekgod

well done Rotsocks, u nailed yr conditioning and i rec if u dial it in again for the next comp, and manage to come in fuller,,, its yours again.. ALL that hard work paid off... i bet the cornflakes and ice cold milk, never tasted so good...


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> Staying at a cheap Britannia hotel about 10 minutes away mate. Only need it to sleep because show runs untill late and be out for dinner, roll into bed then check out in morning and watch the Sunday show. Was only £68 for me and the missus.


Good deal that mate.

Give me a shout if you see me knocking about


----------



## Rotsocks

greekgod said:


> well done Rotsocks, u nailed yr conditioning and i rec if u dial it in again for the next comp, and manage to come in fuller,,, its yours again.. ALL that hard work paid off... i bet the cornflakes and ice cold milk, never tasted so good...


Don't know about that mate.

Top ten would be a dream come true.

Cornflakes and cold milk are always nice.

Could murder a big bowl right now.

- - - Updated - - -

Good weeks training with the extra carbs resulting in some great pumps and vascularity.

Just chest and tri's tomorrow then onto depletion workouts starting carb up next wed.

Carbs will be going up 30% compared to last time so lots of cooking and eating to be done next week

Still hovering around the 80kg mark at 05:30 every morning and current macros are 320c/360p/50f across 9 meals. Even though these macros are higher than they have been since about wk8 of diet i am constantly hungry and within 10-15mins of each meal i am ready to eat again so looking forward to carb up.

Got my grandaughters christening this sunday which should be the last buffet I have got to avoid this diet

Wife has got next Friday off so we will be going up and getting booked into the hotel nice and early ready for the weekend.


----------



## defdaz

Sounds like things are going great Andy!!


----------



## Rotsocks

defdaz said:


> Sounds like things are going great Andy!!


Thanks Daz.

It is apart from the hunger.

If everything goes to plan I should be on stage half a stone heavier at the same bf as I was at Leamington Spa which would be good.


----------



## Suprakill4

Definitely will mate. Although I always say that and see people but too shy to go introduce myself lol.


----------



## liam0810

If you come in half a stone heavier mate I think you've got a real good chance of placing a lot higher than you think! I'm there on the Saturday so will hopefully see you up on stage. Good luck bud


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> If you come in half a stone heavier mate I think you've got a real good chance of placing a lot higher than you think! I'm there on the Saturday so will hopefully see you up on stage. Good luck bud


You will definitely see me on stage sat Liam as we will all be up there.

Missed you at Leeds so give me a shout if you see me knocking about.

I got my missus a VIP ticket so will be down than end after competing.


----------



## Rotsocks

Last proper weight session done today.

Chest and Tri's.Nothing to heavy,but again got a fantastic pump.

Will be starting full body workouts tomorrow with legs followed by upper body sun,mon and tue then let the carb fest begin

Got about 13kg of the carb mix to go in over twed,thurs and fri so already started preparing batches and freezing them as last time I was constantly cooking and eating. Been experimenting with tan and going to do 3 coats of LA Tan over 3 days washed off each morning then a final coat of Pro Tan washed off on the morning of the show.


----------



## Rotsocks

Hunger was really bad last night and must of woke 5-6 times because of it.

Ended up knocking up some whey and casein protein with crushed nuts to take the edge off.

Woke again at 4am and thought sod it and did my hours fasted cardio so that I could start on my carbs and just had my second meal of Vanilla Protein Pankakes.

Don's have the time to make these in the week so always look forward to tham at the weekend as they are really filling. Got a load of fresh fish in again so looking forward to the variation in food.

Weight was 81kg at 4am this morning and 80kg after cardio so macros will be stopping same through depletion workouts.


----------



## defdaz

Ace, getting excited for you!!

What's the recipe for the pancakes please, if you don't mind Andy?

- - - Updated - - -

Ace, getting excited for you!!

What's the recipe for the pancakes please, if you don't mind Andy?


----------



## Rotsocks

See link beow Daz.

I have mine with vanilla whey and cinnamon and adjust oats to suit my daily macro requirements.

On refeed days I add banana/raisens etc

Be warned they are very moreish.

My kids love them with strawberry whey

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/breakfast-recipes/158003-perfect-protein-pancakes.html


----------



## Ash1981

Mate have you ever done what cj had written on here about turning your whey into a paste and adding nuts to it?

It fills you up far more than just drinking liquid whey


----------



## Rotsocks

Getting to the last of everything now.

Last cardio session in the morning.

Last depletion session tomorrow afternoon.

Last day of being hungry all day

Weight up to 82kg this morning with the extra water going in but we saw an increase last time water went up so still on track to weigh in around 80kg on the day.

Spent a lot of the last carb up dashing around and cooking food so this time all food had been prepared and frozen so looking foward to 1st carb up day this wed as got over a 1000g going in over 16 meals


----------



## Rotsocks

ash1981 said:


> Mate have you ever done what cj had written on here about turning your whey into a paste and adding nuts to it?
> 
> It fills you up far more than just drinking liquid whey


Do a similar thing Ash where i mix it with nuts and pop it into freezer for half an hour to thicken it up.

Tastes great but there is never enough.

Gonna make a massive one first chance I get after diet has finished.


----------



## Ash1981

Fair play to you there mate

Best of luck also for the comp


----------



## Rotsocks

ash1981 said:


> Fair play to you there mate
> 
> Best of luck also for the comp


Cheers ash.

Up and wide awake so just had the 1st 75g of carbs(oats) and it did'nt even touch the sides.

At least I have got another 15 meals to go.

Weight 6lb up from start of last carb up so bang on to make 80kg taking into account earlier weigh in.


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck for this weekend Andy, I think you'll be one of the most conditioned guys there.


----------



## Rotsocks

defdaz said:


> Best of luck for this weekend Andy, I think you'll be one of the most conditioned guys there.


Don't know about that Daz but i will be 7 to 8 pounds heavier than at the qualifier at same bf level so should look tighter.

As long as I dry out overnight that is.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck mate


----------



## defdaz

Some pics of Andy here... looks like he could win! 

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UKBFF-Finals-2012-at-SportExpo-LIVE-report-play-by-play-20th21st-October-m4893546-p3.aspx


----------



## greekgod

any more news? rotsocks looks good, helluva line up....


----------



## liam0810

Was gutted as I just missed him up there as went nandos.


----------



## liam0810

Andy just won! Congrats pal! Well deserved


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo!! I was just going to post that Liam. AWESOME NEWS! British Champion!!!! Well done Andy! u80 or u90 next year mate!


----------



## Keeks

Yay!!!! Massive congratulaitions!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

And wow he deserved it. Was sat real close to stage and his condition was just insane, prob the best of any class all day. Guy who come second had muscle upon muscle but rots nailed him on condition and looked bigger than an u80 guy.

Well done mate, your routine was great aswel. Deserved your placing by a mile champ!


----------



## Milky

Well done mate, seriously well done.


----------



## fitrut

amazing condition and very well done :thumb: congrats :beer:


----------



## Rotsocks

Thankyou all for the kind words.

The result has still not sunk in yet and is far behond my wildest dreams of what I expected to achieve when i first decided to compete last year.

Will post a proper update of the whole weekend once I have a bit more time.


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Thankyou all for the kind words.
> 
> The result has still not sunk in yet and is far behond my wildest dreams of what I expected to achieve when i first decided to compete last year.
> 
> Will post a proper update of the whole weekend once I have a bit more time.


what was your number? I think Ive got few pics of your class


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Yay!!!! Massive congratulaitions!!!!!!!


Thanks Keeks



Suprakill4 said:


> And wow he deserved it. Was sat real close to stage and his condition was just insane, prob the best of any class all day. Guy who come second had muscle upon muscle but rots nailed him on condition and looked bigger than an u80 guy.
> 
> Thanks pal. Yes no.150 was seriously muscled.
> 
> Well done mate, your routine was great aswel. Deserved your placing by a mile champ!


Thanks. Got it wrong at the qualifier so was bricking it backstage that i would cock it up again.

It was a very close decision and thay made us work hard at perjudging for it.



Milky said:


> Well done mate, seriously well done.


Thanks Milky



fitrut said:


> what was your number? I think Ive got few pics of your class


152 ruta


----------



## Rotsocks

So time for a quick update from the weekend.

Ended up getting very little sleep on the Friday night due to worrying about making weight.

Weight was 80.4kg at 05:30am on the sat so i got in the shower with a sweat suit on for 30mins and dropped weight to 79.6kg followed by breakfast of steak/egg/bread and butter. Had 2 rice cakes with half a banana and pn butter at 7am and 8am then off to weight in for 9am so i could eat again.

Ended up not being able to weigh in untill 10:15 so did not eat again till then and weighed in at 79kg.

Got some more rice cakes down me at 11introducing honey to the pn butter then went backstage to get readu as was going to be on just after 12. Got settled in and all my bits out.

Had 100ml water 30mins before stage to get the carbs moving and started nibbling on 90% cocoa chocolate which is rank and made worse by the fact that i was quite dehydrated from cutting water the previous night at 6pm. Started pumping up and slowly stripping off as i got warmer.10 mins before stage added sheen and started going through compulsories .

I ended up doing 6 sets of compulsories on the trot and whilst i knew this was a good sign i was really struggling after 4th set and starting to cramp up in calfs.

Checked later to find out I had made the top six which was more than i ever thought i could achieve when first deciding to compete last year.

Went back to room to get food ready for following day and chilled for a while before going out with some friends to Frankie and Bennys for diner.

Had a great night and it was really relaxing not having to worry about weight and had another rib eye with jacket pot and chips then onto a bar for some white wine and we ended up not getting back to the hotel untill about half twelve.

Sleep was great(about 5hrs)for me and up at 6 for steak/eggs/bread and butter followed by 2 rice cakes with pn butter and half a banana every hour. The rice cakes took some getting down due to being very dehydrated as had only replaced 1.5 litres after prejudging and has stopped all fluids from 6pm again.

Weight at 6am was 80.4 but i had dried out further from the previous day so think i hit the stage at about 81.5/82 with the food going in every hour this time.

Prestage procedure was the same as the sat with just a bit more fluid150ml) taken on right before going onto stage.

Really enjoyed my time on stage on the sunday as we only had to do the one set of compulsories,our routine folowed by the posedown and i was enjoying it so much I did'nt want it to stop.

I had been told by various people that it was between me and no. 150 who was incredibly well muscled but to me getting to the top six was more than i could ever have hoped for so when thay announced me as the winner i could not quite believe it.

I have been overwelmed by the texts recieved along with the well done messages on here as it does make a big difference when you know that people are following your journey and its nice to get a good result for them to.

We got back home about 8pm on the Sunday and my 2 youngest girls had made a congratulations banner which they had stuck to the fron of the house which i am not ashamed to admit had me in tears as i had missed them over the weekend.

In the 7hrs after getting off stage i only ate a ham salad cob and a Krispy Kreme as was more interested in getting some fluids back in me. Had half a chinese with the kids,another Krispy Kreme and a pint of Kopperburg with ice before bed.(slept like a baby)

I have dropped back onto my normal diet today but with the carbs a little higher than normal and finished off the chinese for meal 5.

Got some Krispy Kremes left from we so will be using them for PWO carbs this tue and thurs as will be going back to a 3 day push/pull/legs rotation.

As for next year would love to do the MR U80 class as i feel i could come in tighter and more muscled knowing what i know now but not sure that the wife could cope with another long prep so it might be a case of missing a year and coming back again in 2014 which also gives me more time to improve my weak bodyparts in oreder to improve my overall balance.

Again thankyou to everybody who has followed my journey and hope you are still around to follow my next one in 2014.


----------



## fitrut

I have prejudging only, I didnt get into top 6 myself so didnt go on Sunday














































once again, condition amazing, very well done


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> I have prejudging only, I didnt get into top 6 myself so didnt go on Sunday Thanks for posting Ruta.Great pics.


----------



## liam0810

Missed the pre judging on Saturday but seen you with your mate in the stand during some of the other classes. Was gonna say hello but as you were with your mate I left you to it.

On the sunday I had it between you and 150 but thought you were sharper.

Congratulations mate as you looked great. The u80s I think if you improve your lagging parts you say you have you've got a great shot again.


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Missed the pre judging on Saturday but seen you with your mate in the stand during some of the other classes. Was gonna say hello but as you were with your mate I left you to it.
> 
> On the sunday I had it between you and 150 but thought you were sharper.
> 
> Congratulations mate as you looked great. The u80s I think if you improve your lagging parts you say you have you've got a great shot again.


You should of said hi mate.

Would of been good to say hello.

Yes 150 carried some serious muscle and i would of had no problem with the judges placing him first but fortunatley they went with my conditioning.

Would love to go and have a play with the misters next year and know i would need to make imrprovements to my phsique in order to be competative but will have to see what the family think first.


----------



## defdaz

You looked incredible Andy. As a British Champion does that know mean you never need to qualify for the Brits now, any class? I know Dean Lesiak, as a former u90kg champion and u21 champion doesn't need to qualify?


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> You should of said hi mate.
> 
> Would of been good to say hello.
> 
> Yes 150 carried some serious muscle and i would of had no problem with the judges placing him first but fortunatley they went with my conditioning.
> 
> Would love to go and have a play with the misters next year and know i would need to make imrprovements to my phsique in order to be competative but will have to see what the family think first.


I know mate but I was shy ha! Family comes first mate but hopefully they'll be ok with it


----------



## Suprakill4

I really hope the family are ok with it. Good of you to put them first mate v


----------



## Rotsocks

defdaz said:


> You looked incredible Andy. As a British Champion does that know mean you never need to qualify for the Brits now, any class? I know Dean Lesiak, as a former u90kg champion and u21 champion doesn't need to qualify?


Thanks again Daz.

Yes I believe that is the case which will make life much easier when I decide to compete again.


----------



## Rotsocks

Suprakill4 said:


> I really hope the family are ok with it. Good of you to put them first mate v


Family always come 1st for me mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

Few good quality pics courtesy of MD Magazine


----------



## Suprakill4

Rotsocks said:


> Family always come 1st for me mate.


Good mate. Must have a very supportive network of family and friends t so bodybuilding to this level so your very lucky. New pics are amazing, incredible conditioning it really is


----------



## FATBOY

congratulations m8 always liked your physique


----------



## Rotsocks

Back in the gym on the Tue after the Brits we and gone straight back to a 3 day split push/pull/legs over a 7 day period.

Pumps are insane with the extra carbs(I am even getting a pump in my forearm from using my mouse)

Diet is the same as during prep with 7/8 meals per day but with carbs and fats increased and protein reduced so about 400c/300p/100f and weight has steadily increased to 90kg 1st thing whilst still maintaining decent vascularity and visible abbs.

Had a good chat with the missus last weekend and am going to give competing a miss next year as we are having a fair bit of work done on the house and want several nice hols/weekends away next yera so going to concentrate on bringing up my weaker bodyparts and think if I can add 3 to 4 kg in the right places between now and Oct 2014 I can be reasonably competative in the MrU80kg class.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

congratulations Mate! Hats off to you for all your hard work.


----------



## greekgod

a belated congrats rotsoxs, i never doubted it from the start, i am well impressed with yr conditioning, espec hammies and legs in general...


----------

